# NC Meet Winter 2014 East of I-95



## Notloudenuf

I think it is time for the very first ever Eastern NC Meet. 
Due to the great success of Jason, Drake, and now Mike’s meets I would like to try and bring this show a little further east and I want to break up the gap between the big Fall and Spring meets that gives me the D.T.’s. The only way I knew of to fix this was to start hosting my own meet closer to where I live.

*This meet will be Saturday Jan. 18th in Seven Springs NC.*

Countdown to the Event

Hopefully we will get a decent gathering - even though this is much further east than any other meet, most people will still live within a 3 hour drive. It shouldn't be too hot, (LOL) and since snow is a rarity in NC that shouldn’t be an issue either. 

I'll try to put a demo disc together 

*Who:* Anyone who can make it, whether you have a system to show off or just want to hear some great cars and get ideas or, like me, you want to see all your buddies again and make some new friends as well.

*What:* A bunch of people into car audio hanging out, listening to cars, eating food, and having a good time

*When:* Saturday, January 18 from 930 am till whenever you have to leave
I plan to make a dinner reservation at either Logan’s Roadhouse, Wilber’s BBQ (best eastern NC BBQ I’m aware of), Sandpiper Seafood, or McCall’s Seafood/BBQ. 

*Where:* Cliff’s of the Neuse State Park, Seven Springs NC
Cliffs of the Neuse State Park
240 Park Entrance Rd.
Seven Springs, NC 28578 ‎

*Why:* Because it's fun. And because you might get a free demo disc!

*Stuff you might want to bring:*

Yourself
A friend or two / spouse / kids (unless they are rowdy – and you want to get away from them)
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned (look what I have)
Favorite Music on CDs (yes, we still use cds)
Drinks and/or cooler (no alcohol)
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Towels or something to drape across your windshield
A Coat
A Few bucks for dinner
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism


I looked up the drive time for some major cities to give people an idea of how far this is away from you.

All times are in Hours:
To Jacksonville:	1:05
To Greenville (NC): 1:11
To Raleigh:	1:16
To Wilmington:	1:30
To Greensboro:	2:24
To Virginia Beach:	3:21 (Looking at you Andy)
To Charlotte:	3:40
To Atlanta:	6:31
To Pittsburgh Pa:	7:57 (Looking at you captainobvious)
To Nashville, TN:	9:09
To Decatur Al:	9:51 (looking at you Erin)
To Syracuse, NY:	9:54 (Looking at you turbosupra and bowdown)
To St. Petersburg, FL 10:03 (looking at you slade1274) [/ninjaedit]
To Phoenix, AZ:	32:00 (come on Buzzman you can make it  )

Since it gets dark so early during the winter and the park closes at 6pm I would make a 5 or 530 dinner reservation at one of the places listed above. Post your preference of those listed.

Add your name if you can attend. 
1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently


----------



## Serieus

wooo, was going to PM you soon to see how the planning for this was coming 

never been to any of the restaurants but it's hard to go wrong with BBQ 

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)


----------



## bertholomey

I'll certainly be there! Looking forward to seeing Y'all. 

I want one of those Kendal Demo Discs!

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ


----------



## Sleeves

Less than 30 minutes from me? I guess I have no excuse to not attend 

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32


----------



## DBlevel

I'll see I can make it out there. Won't know for sure for a couple of weeks for schedule and leave bids to conclude.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Sleeves said:


> Less than 30 minutes from me? I guess I have no excuse to not attend



Ha! And you might have to pick me up so I can go that day. :laugh: :worried:


----------



## decibelle

I doubt I'll end up bringing Monte up there. It's like an 8 hour drive from Birmingham. But it IS the weekend after my birthday, so maybe I can hitch a ride with someone (I can split gas $) and come as a spectator? 

I miss my NC crew.


----------



## chithead

Spectators welcome!!!


----------



## dgr932

Please add me. If my nissan 240sx isn't done at least it will be there to receive input from other DIYers. 

Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx


----------



## Black Rain

As of right nw count me in.


----------



## bertholomey

millerlyte said:


> I doubt I'll end up bringing Monte up there. It's like an 8 hour drive from Birmingham. But it IS the weekend after my birthday, so maybe I can hitch a ride with someone (I can split gas $) and come as a spectator?
> 
> I miss my NC crew.


Hey Ally - we miss you too. You need to drive up to Atlanta and then catch a ride with D - he has wanted to make one of these - and you might be the one who could 'help' him make it


----------



## Slammer

Sign me up! Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350


----------



## req

i have way more than enough time in advance for this to be no big deal. after going to competitions for a few years, meets are by and large the way to go for sure... 

so count me in for now. 

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5. Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6. Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350


----------



## simplicityinsound

if yall ever have a OBX meet again i swear i will make it


----------



## req

lol. we can make that happen bing - but if you dont show up - or i move away before you come into town (again) - we are going to have problems!!


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim


----------



## bose301s

No guarantees as of now, but will keep it on my schedule in case I can.


----------



## The Drake

Hate that I missed the last meet so I am definitely gonna try to make this. 

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Unknown first name (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake)


----------



## slade1274

You didn't note the distance to St. Petersburg specifically.... guess I don't rate as high as those other folks


----------



## Notloudenuf

slade1274 said:


> You didn't note the distance to St. Petersburg specifically.... guess I don't rate as high as those other folks


Ninja edited since I forgot what city you live in :blush:


----------



## Neil_J

Put me down for a definite maybe. Will depend on work schedule, available funds, and permission from the better half.


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> You didn't note the distance to St. Petersburg specifically.... guess I don't rate as high as those other folks





Neil_J said:


> Put me down for a definite maybe. Will depend on work schedule, available funds, and permission from the better half.


A Florida car pool!


----------



## ike3000

I'll be there! I now have a deadline to finish my A-pillar tweeter pods. 

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Unknown first name (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake
16) Shaun (ike3000)


----------



## Neil_J

Adding myself to the list as a "maybe"..

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) &#150; No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Unknown first name (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe)


----------



## DBlevel

Notloudenuf said:


> 10) Unknown first name (DBlevel)



Sorry my name is Russell.


----------



## psycle_1

Adding myself as a maybe...

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima


----------



## JSM-FA5

Definite Maybe! I'm going to do everything I can to make this one! 
Jacob 2007 Civic Si


----------



## Serieus

JSM-FA5 said:


> Definite Maybe! I'm going to do everything I can to make this one!
> Jacob 2007 Civic Si


better make it to this one!


----------



## Notloudenuf

I posted a countdown timer in the original thread

Countdown to NC Meet Winter 2014


----------



## BowDown

I'd love to make this meet.. but I'm just coming off of a 16hr each way trip to IASCA Finals. :laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf

BowDown said:


> I'd love to make this meet.. but I'm just coming off of a 16hr each way trip to IASCA Finals. :laugh:


Not in January you're not. And this trip is only about 9.5 hours.


----------



## BowDown

So it says.. :laugh:

Besides I have an IASCA judge training event to hit up the weekend before. Any more IASCA (car audio) and the wife will kill me.


----------



## Navy Chief

I have to finally make one of these shows, this one is 3 hours 17 minutes from me.

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado


----------



## Navy Chief

My plan is to use my Xmas vacation to build my custom center console sub box and mount my full rangers on the dash. Hopefully I'll have some new stuff to show off at the meet.


----------



## Slammer

Notloudenuf said:


> I posted a countdown timer in the original thread
> 
> Countdown to NC Meet Winter 2014


Countdown timer is a great link. Unfortunately, I know I won't pay attention to it until there are three days to go. Panic will set in with two days to go and I will be a nervous wreck driving to the meet yet again..........


----------



## The Natural

May as well put me and the Caravan down for this Kendall...no sense kidding myself, I will want to be there. Maybe I can get something done to improve the system in the next 77 days.


----------



## Velozity

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree



Awesome.


----------



## The Natural

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan


----------



## bertholomey

I'm trying to get boy Kevin to make it from Phoenix. He tells me how great the scene is out there, but I told him he hasn't experienced a North Carolina G2G yet. Of course, he asked if it would be snowing


----------



## ErinH

Put me on the list as a maybe. 25% type and won't know until much closer. Really just comes down to having funds and potential work related travel. But I would like to make it out.


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) ~25% maybe


----------



## ErinH

Lol.


----------



## Slammer

Velozity said:


> 1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
> 2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
> 3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
> 4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
> 5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
> 6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
> 7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
> 9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
> 10) Russell (DBlevel)
> 11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
> 12) Local Guy Alton
> 13) Local Guy Robert
> 14) Local Guy Tim
> 15) Drake (The Drake
> 16) Shaun (ike3000)
> 17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe)
> 18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
> 19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
> 20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.


So glad you've signed up Mike. After the last meet, I regretted not sitting in the Big Tree longer than I did. Damn condiments! I was cutting onions when I should have been popping CDs in that Clarion! Can't wait to hear it again.....


----------



## req

bikinpunk said:


> Put me on the list as a maybe. 25% type and won't know until much closer. Really just comes down to having funds and potential work related travel. But I would like to make it out.


thats what im talking about 

this meet is shaping up to be real great


----------



## psycle_1

Changed mine to 50% maybe. Not sure if I want to go to IASCA judges training in GA, which is the same weekend.

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) ~25% maybe


----------



## Velozity

Slammer said:


> So glad you've signed up Mike. After the last meet, I regretted not sitting in the Big Tree longer than I did. Damn condiments! I was cutting onions when I should have been popping CDs in that Clarion! Can't wait to hear it again.....



Lol! Dem unyons sho wuz guhd doe!

Thanks Dean! The first demo is reserved for you. I've since replaced my 8 ohm Dynaudio midbasses with 4 ohm Dynaudio MW170s, so the full impact of that custom Zuki amp can really be felt. It should be right up your alley!


----------



## ErinH

psycle_1 said:


> Changed mine to 50% maybe. Not sure if I want to go to IASCA judges training in GA, which is the same weekend.


yea... I actually was just thinking about that an hour ago. I'd really have to weigh this one out, because I had planned to really try to be active in IASCA this year and hopefully help it grow in the South.


----------



## casey

I'm in again! 

Casey - 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then


----------



## claydo

Mike, put me down for a demo as well..........



1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) ~25% maybe 
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt


----------



## Slammer

Can't wait to hear the Big Tree again and I still play your demo disc more often than any others that I have. Also geeked to hear Clay's pods again! I'm working on building a selection of CDs that are both clean, as well as dynamic. Really looking forward to taking my system to the next level at this meet and gaining some more knowledge from the attendees that are so much further ahead of the curve than I am currently. Sure to be a good time!


----------



## claydo

Yes, sure to be a good time Dean. I am looking forward to hearing your updates I've watched unfold in your buildlog, and eager to hear "big tree" for the first time........can't believe I missed it last time! The pods may or may not be in this time, I've been experimenting. Although, if my hectic work schedule does not let up, I may not have time to do anything. I have some plans, but seems like other things keep taking up my time. This hobby is crazy.......it seems to consume my every waking thought, even if I can't allow it to consume my time. So I keep a constant urge to find a lil more, make it a lil better...........lol. I don't think it ever ends......


----------



## Velozity

Yeah Clay, glad you're coming. We both fail for not getting into each others' rides. I feel you on the "so many plans, not enough time" sentiment.


----------



## claydo

Now if only chuck would come up, I could fix both my fails.......and yes, seems life always gets in the way.....I keep hoping I'll grow up and age out of this ****, lol, but I doubt it.


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> .....I keep hoping I'll grow up and age out of this ****, lol, but I doubt it.


Why in the world would you want that to happen?


----------



## claydo

Because it drives me crazy!........but it is a nice escape.....


----------



## Serieus

Notloudenuf said:


> Why in the world would you want that to happen?


$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Notloudenuf

Serieus said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$


Just make more. DUHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Serieus

easier said than done  on that note, there's no better motivation to finish college than working for minimum wage at mcdonalds :laugh:


----------



## Slammer

Serieus said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$


Amen to that brother! Anything I do in the near future will be limited to cosmetic improvements or adjustments in regards to placement. Got two birthdays coming up and Christmas is just around the corner. Did I mention I have four kids........?? Uggh!

Anyone heard from Tim yet? I would love to hear his Prelude again!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Slammer said:


> Anyone heard from Tim yet? I would love to hear his Prelude again!


Not yet, but it's still pretty early.


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars 
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe? (42%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~63%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) ~25% maybe 
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then 

I added percentages of probability if you are a maybe.


----------



## Neil_J

Notloudenuf said:


> 1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) &#150; No Car Currently
> 2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
> 3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
> 4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
> 5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
> 6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
> 7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
> 9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
> 10) Russell (DBlevel)
> 11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe? (42%)
> 12) Local Guy Alton
> 13) Local Guy Robert
> 14) Local Guy Tim
> 15) Drake (The Drake)
> 16) Shaun (ike3000)
> 17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~63%)
> 18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
> 19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
> 20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
> 21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
> 22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
> 23) Erin (bikinpunk) ~25% maybe
> 24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
> 25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then
> 
> I added percentages of probability if you are a maybe.


I'm probably more of a 49%. I might need my own Kickstarter campaign to get the gas money to make it up there.


----------



## ErinH

You're actually about an hour closer than I am. So let's split that find, shall we? 

In all seriousness, I really do want to attend this meet. I think the hurdle for me besides the 10 hour drive is going to be the funds for hotel and gas. Mainly hotel. 

Keep me as a maybe but I honestly may have to wait out a Spring NC meet simply due to it being closer (Jason's last event was about 7.5 hours' drive). 

Not trying to wreck the thread here. Just trying to relay how badly I do want to attend but the reality of possibly not making it happen just yet. I'd really like to hang out with you guys and I have every intention on making my way to an NC meet next year as long as I can afford it. I've been chattin with some of you guys for years on here and would really like to meet you all in person for a change.

That said, if there's anything I can do to help you fellas out somehow LMK. I'd be happy to try to make you guys some demo discs for those attending and mail them your way if it would help you focus on the event more.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bikinpunk said:


> I'd be happy to try to make you guys some demo discs for those attending and mail them your way if it would help you focus on the event more.


This would be great! I'd love to have about a 20min to 30min TOPS run through on a Demo disc. After that the demoing person can decide if he wants to hear more or if they want to move on to the next car. Maybe a meet disc in 2 sections where you have the parking lot demo and the ride home/days later critical listening section(s). 

Doing the math...IF 25 or so cars show up just 20 mins per car is over 8 hours of listening. This will NEVER happen. You'll find several cars that you want to spend more time in and you'll be talking to friends for a while and next thing you know it's dark and time to leave.

Re-reading what I just wrote it sounds like I am trying to make this more like an assembly line of throughput rather than the laid back g2g that I am trying to create. 

Cliffs: If Erin made a meet disc that would be AWESOME!


----------



## ErinH

I can provide you guys some copies of the one I'm doing for my GTG this weekend, if you'd like. I may change a track or two, based on feedback I get from people at the meet, but I think it's a pretty eclectic selection. Some songs may make you laugh out loud, though. 

I put 93 tracks on my sampler CD. I took Jason's method of cutting the tracks down to around 1 minute each (give or take), with about 56 music tracks. Most all of the music tracks are geared toward having fun with a demo and less about trying to pick out every minute detail, but of course I do have a few of those tracks. Though, the majority of all the songs have certain traits I picked them for. Some are MFSL original master versions. The reason I chose so many is so the listener has options; if they don't like a song they can blow through to the next one. 

The rest of the disc is filled with tuning/setup tracks. That way people have a good selection of tunes to do demos with and also can jump straight in to the tuning tracks if they hear something that sounds a bit off. 

Sound like something you guys would be interested in?


Edit: I'll leave the tracks a surprise.


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> You're actually about an hour closer than I am. So let's split that fund, shall we?
> 
> In all seriousness, I really do want to attend this meet. I think the hurdle for me besides the 10 hour drive is going to be the funds for hotel and gas. Mainly hotel.


I can't do anything about the fuel cost, but if you stayed at my house, there wouldn't be a hotel cost - just an option if you are pining to hang out with very cool NC folks.


----------



## .69077

Damnit, next year Ill plan my winter trip to my cabin in eastern Tennessee later. Ill be up that way December 8th, waaay to early :-(


----------



## tintbox

Count me in Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB


----------



## Black Rain

I love the concept of trying to get to demo someones car for around 15-20mins. If you havent been able to view the sounds from that vehicle, you were not listening....Hahaha. Either way, it is possible.

But it is starting to be a good GTG, lets hope that the weather holds. I'm looking forward to it, and hopefully I can have some mods ready by then. If only work didnt have me on the road so much.


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> I can't do anything about the fuel cost, but if you stayed at my house, there wouldn't be a hotel cost - just an option if you are pining to hang out with very cool NC folks.


Change me from a 25% to a 50%, please. 

I'm definitely going to keep this on the backburner. Just wish it wasn't a 10 hour trip.


----------



## bertholomey

tintbox said:


> Count me in Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB


That is awesome Mike - it will be awesome to see you again!


----------



## jpf150

It's only an hour from me so this is tempting. Put me down as a maybe(50%) since I won't know what my schedule looks like until after christmas. 

-James (f150)


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars 
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe? (42%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~49%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) ~50% maybe 
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then 
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

Put me down for 50/50. I work retail so depending how heavy my holiday workload is will determine if I can make it or not. 

Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6


----------



## req

neil\erin\ally - if you guys need some cash to help with the drive, id be glad to throw you a few bucks to offset the cost. 

this time im the close one and its only ~3.5 hours for me...

im not sure if anyone else would be willing to help you guys out - but if you really are strapped for cash, i think could send you a small christmas present to persuade you to come


----------



## jpf150

I just wanted to put this out there as well, if any of you guys are in Raleigh or surrounding areas, feel free to PM me if you ever want to meetup/talk audio. I know I would really appreciate hearing a good system and bouncing ideas off of someone locally as well as get to know some of you.


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> neil\erin\ally - if you guys need some cash to help with the drive, id be glad to throw you a few bucks to offset the cost.
> 
> this time im the close one and its only ~3.5 hours for me...
> 
> im not sure if anyone else would be willing to help you guys out - but if you really are strapped for cash, i think could send you a small christmas present to persuade you to come


You are the man Andy. That is a great gesture.
I hope no one will be too proud to accept a few bucks for gas. We have all been broke and probably will be again at some point.


----------



## Neil_J

Notloudenuf said:


> You are the man Andy. That is a great gesture.
> I hope no one will be too proud to accept a few bucks for gas. We have all been broke and probably will be again at some point.


Exactly. I was offering to pay gas for people to make last year's Orlando meet. I've been broke at times and have had times where it was a lot easier. The idea is to pay it forward.


----------



## GLN305

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars 
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe? (42%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~49%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) ~50% maybe 
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then 
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 GMC Sierra or.....


----------



## The Natural

James, I'm in Fayetteville so not too far away. I'm just getting into the whole SQ thing and need a couple grand and many sleepless nights to get my van where I want it. I have a vision, but the factory dash is not a part of it. LOL

A good friend of mine, Jon McLaurin, is an installer at Audio Express in Raleigh. He has been sending me a lot of pics of Mosconi and Focal equipment that he has been installing lately. If I can find the time, maybe we could meet at their store and trade ideas.


----------



## TheBetterMethod

Oh boy...

Put me up as a maybe again. I'd love to make it out, but I'm working on relocating.
I'm strongly considering NC, namely Asheville area. So If I manage to make the move
before the end of the year, I'll absolutely be there. If not, I might still make it but not sure.

Ben, (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars 
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) (maybe ~42%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~49%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) (maybe ~54%) 
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then 
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 GMC Sierra or.....
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6 (maybe ~51%)
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW (maybe ~37%)


----------



## bertholomey

As I posted in the North Alabama thread, Erin graciously provided me with a stack of discs that he made for that meet. So these will be available for the folks that show up for this meet.  Thanks Erin!


----------



## jpf150

The Natural, 

I just looked them up and might have to pop into the store some time just to browse around. If you ever want to meet up shoot me a PM.


----------



## jpf150

The Natural said:


> James, I'm in Fayetteville so not too far away. I'm just getting into the whole SQ thing and need a couple grand and many sleepless nights to get my van where I want it. I have a vision, but the factory dash is not a part of it. LOL
> 
> A good friend of mine, Jon McLaurin, is an installer at Audio Express in Raleigh. He has been sending me a lot of pics of Mosconi and Focal equipment that he has been installing lately. If I can find the time, maybe we could meet at their store and trade ideas.


Just stopped in there today and talked to the storefront seller Tommy. Thanks for letting me know about this place! I spent at least an hour just talking to them and asking them different questions. One of the guys up there knew about this meet when I mentioned I was trying to attend to see some nice systems. They now have me looking at getting focal


----------



## Black Rain

I have the Neil J disk from the Orlando GTG this past weekend. Neil has a grand collection of music. Its one eclectic variety of music but great in any sense.


----------



## Neil_J

Black Rain said:


> I have the Neil J disk from the Orlando GTG this past weekend. Neil has a grand collection of music. Its one eclectic variety of music but great in any sense.


Lol, I think I hit all the continents  wait, ****, I missed Australia  I even had a bunch of digeridoo music I could have used. Guess I'll save it for next year.


----------



## bertholomey

Neil_J said:


> Lol, I think I hit all the continents  wait, ****, I missed Australia  I even had a bunch of digeridoo music I could have used. Guess I'll save it for next year.


I made up for it on my meet disc with some Xavier Rudd 

I'd like to hear the digeridoo stuff you have


----------



## Neil_J

bertholomey said:


> I made up for it on my meet disc with some Xavier Rudd
> 
> I'd like to hear the digeridoo stuff you have


I could have also included Keith Urban and checked off country music and Australian at the same time. Except the fact that I hate country music and especially Keith Urban. And oh yea, its not exactly SQ. The one digeridoo CD that I can remember is Outback - Baka, ~1990. And come to think of it, I think the main dude was from Oxford, England. Ill send it over with the SQ cd, along with any other random stuff I can think of.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks bro!


----------



## Black Rain

Neil, your disk was pretty wicked. I liked it, especially all the variety of music you incorporated. It definitely broke up from the typical show style music. The ecclecticness of your music definitely love by all those that came your GTG. Thanks

-Juan


----------



## ungo4

Put me down as a maybe. My schedule could change before then but I will make my best effort to be there.

Tim


----------



## casey

looking forward to this. hope to have my gear in the new car by this meet


----------



## Notloudenuf

We are currently 60 days out. 

Get busy 

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) (maybe ~42%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~49%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) (maybe ~54%)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 GMC Sierra or.....
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6 (maybe ~51%)
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW (maybe ~37%) 
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude (maybe ~61%)


----------



## minibox

Put me down as a maybe for both attending and having a car built by then.


----------



## bertholomey

Wow! Great news - hopefully another addition to the Mark Worrell review thread


----------



## Darkrider

jpf150 said:


> Just stopped in there today and talked to the storefront seller Tommy. Thanks for letting me know about this place! I spent at least an hour just talking to them and asking them different questions. One of the guys up there knew about this meet when I mentioned I was trying to attend to see some nice systems. They now have me looking at getting focal


Tell Tommy that Forrest says "Hi" next time you see him. Focal is pretty good equipment (IMHO).

Also, I'm 75% sure that I'll make it out to this in one of my 2 cars, most likely my Camaro. I think it will be heading in to the shop for a major overhaul in the next couple of weeks (P99RS, Mosconis), but it should still be ready by the 18th.

So I say add Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (75%)


----------



## ErinH

Is there an electrical drop available at this place?


----------



## Notloudenuf

bikinpunk said:


> Is there an electrical drop available at this place?


Don't know. I will find out next week when I go to turn in the form that they require.


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) (maybe ~42%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~49%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) (maybe ~54%)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 GMC Sierra or.....
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6 (maybe ~51%)
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW (maybe ~37%) 
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude (maybe ~61%)
32) John (minibox) F-150??? (maybe not accepted, MUST ATTEND)
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (~75%)


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> 32) John (minibox) F-150??? (maybe not accepted, MUST ATTEND)


I love this!!! Crack that whip Kendal!:whip:


----------



## ThreeMan

Consider me a maybe. If I am not out of state working, I will be there. Looking forward to meeting some local guys and checking out some set ups.

-George


----------



## Notloudenuf

bikinpunk said:


> Is there an electrical drop available at this place?


I went by to turn in my form today. There was an electrical drop at the bathrooms but they are probably 50-75' away from the parking spaces. The side that I want to park on (facing the lake) there were a few buildings of bathrooms and vending machines down a pretty steep slope so they are probably 75-100' away from the parking spaces.

So, yes, there are electrical drops but not at convenient places.


----------



## claydo

Good news folks......we can add big al, he says he's gonna make it after all!


----------



## GLN305

Need to change my vehicle from a 2013 GMC Sierra to a 2013 Scion xB....gawd I hope I can get done in time LOL


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) (maybe ~42%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~49%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) (maybe ~54%)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6 (maybe ~51%)
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW (maybe ~37%) 
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude (maybe ~61%)
32) John (minibox) F-150??? (maybe not accepted, MUST ATTEND)
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (maybe ~75%)
34) George (ThreeMan) (maybe ~64%)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster


----------



## claydo

You can do eet Glenn! Thanks for adding al Kendal, its a pain in the ass on my phone....


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> You can do eet Glenn! Thanks for adding al Kendal, its a pain in the ass on my phone....


Thanks for keeping up with him. I don't have any contact info for him. That guy is a fixture. Maybe this time I'll actually be able to hear his car.


----------



## JSM-FA5

So far so good for this meet. I really hope to hear some top notch set ups and get some direction/advice for my car.


----------



## TheMayer

I hope I can make it! Depends on if the Jeep will be in good enough shape to make it from Charlotte, haha. Looking forward to hearing some sweet setups/getting some advice on mine!

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) (maybe ~42%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~49%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) (maybe ~54%)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6 (maybe ~51%)
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW (maybe ~37%) 
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude (maybe ~61%)
32) John (minibox) F-150??? (maybe not accepted, MUST ATTEND)
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (maybe ~75%)
34) George (ThreeMan) (maybe ~64%)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee (college student's attempt at SQ)


----------



## req

this meet is going to be a big one lol.


----------



## ErinH

I'm still wanting to attend but it comes down to money (may have to have my wife's accord engine rebuilt) and weather at this point. So I'm playing it by ear probably all the way up until the week of.


----------



## GLN305

req said:


> this meet is going to be a big one lol.


This meet needs to be 3 days long to hear all these cars LOL.


----------



## claydo

And that Glenn, is a good problem to have! Congrats Kendal, looks like you have a party on yer hands......woohoo aughta be a good time......now if we could just get more of them maybes to commit....


----------



## Navy Chief

Maybe this is a stupid idea, but how does everyone feel about wearing the "hello my name is" nametags. Maybe with your actual name and screename. With a group this large if you were looking to meet anyone specific it might take the whole meet to find him (or her, I didn't forget about you ally although it might be obvious who you are).


----------



## Notloudenuf

Navy Chief said:


> Maybe this is a stupid idea, but how does everyone feel about wearing the "hello my name is" nametags. Maybe with your actual name and screename. With a group this large if you were looking to meet anyone specific it might take the whole meet to find him (or her, I didn't forget about you ally although it might be obvious who you are).


I gotchu man


----------



## claydo

Not stupid at all chief, Jason and Mike used then at the last one. It worked really well. Your name, screen name and car were all on there, and saved me from my usual habit of calling everyone dude, or man.


----------



## Navy Chief

claydo said:


> Not stupid at all chief, Jason and Mike used then at the last one. It worked really well. Your name, screen name and car were all on there, and saved me from my usual habit of calling everyone dude, or man.


I prefer pal or buddy, they are far more derogatory. I might even end up calling Andy (REQ) "shipmate" which will make him not want to talk to me ever again.


----------



## ErinH

I used them at my last GTG as we'll and it was helpful. And we only had about 15. Not 30, like is signed up for this one. Lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> It worked really well. Your name, screen name and car were all on there, and saved me from my usual habit of calling everyone dude, or man.





Navy Chief said:


> I prefer pal or buddy, they are far more derogatory. I might even end up calling Andy (REQ) "shipmate" which will make him not want to talk to me ever again.





bikinpunk said:


> I used them at my last GTG as we'll and it was helpful. And we only had about 15. Not 30, like is signed up for this one. Lol.


I'll say it again. I got this.


----------



## Rokusek

As per Andy (REQ)'s request and in hopes of having the W8 finished, I will be attending as well!

Excited to meet/see some new/old faces! I am fairly new to DIYMA but not new to the world of SQ (Helped Andy build his GTI and several others)

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) (maybe ~42%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~49%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) (maybe ~54%)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6 (maybe ~51%)
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW (maybe ~37%) 
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude (maybe ~61%)
32) John (minibox) F-150??? (maybe not accepted, MUST ATTEND)
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (maybe ~75%)
34) George (ThreeMan) (maybe ~64%)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee (college student's attempt at SQ)
37) PJ (Rokusek) - 2004 Passat W8


----------



## Serieus

TheMayer said:


> I hope I can make it! Depends on if the Jeep will be in good enough shape to make it from Charlotte, haha. Looking forward to hearing some sweet setups/getting some advice on mine!


UNCC? 

if you end up needing a ride (not sure if the jeep comment was meant for mechanical or audio needs ) you can ride with me. nothing in the new car yet, but it's worth it to get out and listen to these cars


----------



## TheMayer

Serieus said:


> UNCC?
> 
> if you end up needing a ride (not sure if the jeep comment was meant for mechanical or audio needs ) you can ride with me. nothing in the new car yet, but it's worth it to get out and listen to these cars


Yeah! I'm not there yet, I'm transferring this semester from WCU so I'll be there by this event. But i was referring to mechanical problems hahah. Appreciate the offer!


----------



## Serieus

TheMayer said:


> Yeah! I'm not there yet, I'm transferring this semester from WCU so I'll be there by this event. But i was referring to mechanical problems hahah. Appreciate the offer!


send me a PM when you get here, i live right literally less than a quarter mile from campus. i'm sophomore-ish (transferred from a community college) in EE


----------



## TheMayer

Serieus said:


> send me a PM when you get here, i live right literally less than a quarter mile from campus. i'm sophomore-ish (transferred from a community college) in EE


Will do!


----------



## Notloudenuf

I went by the venue today and paid the Special Activity fee. I took a few pictures and wanted to post them.
The first of five parking areas


The lake we'll be facing


The bathroom/vending/picnic area near the lake



The restrooms on the north end of the parking lots


----------



## claydo

Looks like a good spot Kendal!


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks for the pics - looks great! I'm excited!


----------



## Electrodynamic

Mind if I swing by? I can bring a few toys to play with.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Electrodynamic said:


> Mind if I swing by? I can bring a few toys to play with.


You're in! arty:


----------



## req

Electrodynamic said:


> Mind if I swing by? I can bring a few toys to play with.




that would be way cool if you showed up!! (glad to see you are still here nick, i have not seen you round in a while sir. those HT subs you put out look like monsters!)

lol - who else lives in north carolina?! 

i think sundown is in claremont?


----------



## casey

Electrodynamic said:


> Mind if I swing by? I can bring a few toys to play with.


think you may have some new product in by then?  would make it easy so i didnt to drive to you lol


anyone want to take me up on an eating contest? i didnt get any suckers last meet


----------



## Notloudenuf

We are 30 days out. who's ready?


----------



## bertholomey

I'm looking forward to it, but I'm not ready!


----------



## claydo

^^ what he said ^^


----------



## casey

ill bring what ive got, cant wait to demo some cars again. my new car wont be ready for sure


----------



## Notloudenuf

casey said:


> anyone want to take me up on an eating contest? i didnt get any suckers last meet


not me :inquisitive:

__________________________________________________________

We've picked up a Prize giveaway sponsor.






Details..............will definitely be available at the meet.


----------



## DBlevel

Notloudenuf said:


> We are 30 days out. who's ready?


Not ready but I'll be driving the Accord anyways.

Looks like a great spot for the meet!


----------



## Serieus

hope you all had a great christmas with your families. only 21 days to go!


----------



## cronic

Hello, I'm thinking of making the trip down from Morganton. Will there be any hybrid audio speaker systems at this meetup? I ask because I am currently doing an install on my 2014 Subaru STI hatch and am undecided on front stage.


----------



## Notloudenuf

cronic said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of making the trip down from Morganton. Will there be any hybrid audio speaker systems at this meetup? I ask because I am currently doing an install on my 2014 Subaru STI hatch and am undecided on front stage.


I know of one for sure that will be there. I counted 3 maybe 4 others in the list that I believe have or still are running Hybrid. Can't be sure they will be there AND that they are still running Hybrid, however.

I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) (maybe ~42%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~49%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) (maybe ~54%)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6 (maybe ~51%)
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW (maybe ~37%) 
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude (maybe ~61%)
32) John (minibox) F-150??? (maybe not accepted, MUST ATTEND)
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (maybe ~75%)
34) George (ThreeMan) (maybe ~64%)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee (college student's attempt at SQ)
37) PJ (Rokusek) - 2004 Passat W8
38) Nick (Electrodynamic)
39) Unknown name (cronic)

With it being 3 weeks out do any of these maybes have a better idea of whether they will be attending or not?


----------



## ErinH

It really is going to come down to money and weather for me. So I'm truly a last minute decision. Wish I could give you a definite yes. :/


----------



## DBlevel

Unfortunately might be a maybe as well for me. 

It's a maybe for me now but we'll see as the day gets closer......


----------



## DBlevel

bikinpunk said:


> It really is going to come down to money and weather for me. So I'm truly a last minute decision. Wish I could give you a definite yes. :/


Hopefully you'll be able to make as I hope I can as well.........


----------



## captainobvious

I'd love to come out again to see you guys. This looks like it will be a great meet and the list is getting LARGE. Kendall- Nice looking location!

I hope you all get out there again for the Spring meet. Still lots of you that I haven't gotten the chance to meet yet. I'll definitely make the trip out for the spring meet, but it's not looking good for this one. Unless I can convince mr Worrell to work some marathon magic on my car...


-Steve


----------



## DBlevel

Is there already a date and location set for the spring meet?


----------



## bertholomey

No, but I need to get after that soon


----------



## Black Rain

Well, I'm looking forward to this GTG. Even though my truck may not be in tip top shape, but looking forward to sed whag everyone's thoughts are and advice. See ya'll there.


----------



## ErinH

Black Rain said:


> Well, I'm looking forward to this GTG. Even though my truck may not be in tip top shape, but looking forward to sed whag everyone's thoughts are and advice. See ya'll there.



Hey guys, as much as I REALLY want to make this, I'm afraid it's not looking good. One of our dogs is walking with her back foot off the ground and we believe she's going to need TPLO surgery to the tune if about $2500. We've been down this road with our other dog so we are pretty sure this will be the outcome. 

That said, I don't think I'm gonna be able to afford the trip, even with Jason generously offering up a place to stay. 

Such is life. I really did want to go, though, but I just don't see it happening ATM.


----------



## claydo

Happy new year folks, hope everyone is safe in their festivities tonight! Is anyone excited? The 18th is fast approaching? I'm ready to do some listening........getting close to demo time!


----------



## claydo

Awww, boo.....was looking forward to hearing the civic again! Well get yer pooch right, and maybe in the spring.......


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Awww, boo.....was looking forward to hearing the civic again! Well get yer pooch right, and maybe in the spring.......


I was looking forward to making it, man, and hearing yours. My car has made quite a change from when you heard it last spring. I'm not fighting my crossover throwing me settings I don't want this time.


----------



## bertholomey

That is the wise course of action.....as we said on the phone - when you look in those big brown eyes, it is hard to say no - won't do the surgery. As I mentioned.....I'm terrible at remembering numbers - once I ran it by the official fact checker......it was $4k not $10k for that back surgery. But....we had 3 wonderful years with Casey that we wouldn't have had. 

I'll look at the calendar today and get a date for the Spring meet - I'll post up a thread getting it started.

Hey Dudes.....I got it posted 

2014 NC Spring Meet!



Go ahead and post there if you think you might be a tentative.


----------



## claydo

Yup, they become a part of the family, and ya do what ya gotta do for family. I've been to the emergency vet my share of times as well......the worst was the "my fault trip".....lesson learned, doggies and macadamia nuts don't mix!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Notloudenuf said:


> 1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
> 2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
> 3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
> 4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
> 5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
> 6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
> 7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
> 9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
> 10) Russell (DBlevel)
> 11) Ally (millerlyte) (maybe ~82%)
> 12) Local Guy Alton
> 13) Local Guy Robert
> 14) Local Guy Tim
> 15) Drake (The Drake)
> 16) Shaun (ike3000)
> 17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~64%)
> 18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
> 19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
> 20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
> 21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
> 22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
> 23) Erin (bikinpunk) (maybe ~27%)
> 24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
> 25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then
> 26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
> 27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
> 28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
> 29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6 (maybe ~51%)
> 30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW (maybe ~37%)
> 31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude (maybe ~61%)
> 32) John (minibox) F-150??? (maybe not accepted, MUST ATTEND)
> 33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (maybe ~75%)
> 34) George (ThreeMan) (maybe ~64%)
> 35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
> 36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee (college student's attempt at SQ)
> 37) PJ (Rokusek) - 2004 Passat W8
> 38) Nick (Electrodynamic)
> 39) Unknown name (cronic)


I really want this list to get to 40 people. Who is going to be the 40th one???


----------



## claydo

With Erin out, me thinks you need two more......dammit, I guess I could bring my imaginary friend out of retirement.......but I'm not supposed to talk to him anymore......


----------



## dgr932

claydo said:


> With Erin out, me thinks you need two more......dammit, I guess I could bring my imaginary friend out of retirement.......but I'm not supposed to talk to him anymore......


Clay, 
As long as you haven't went as far as to create your imaginary friend a facebook account than its still a healthy conversation. 

I may have one more to add to ﻿the list pending subwoofer install is finished.


----------



## bose301s

Well darn, I'm working that day. I will see if anyone maybe wants to switch the Friday and Saturday with me to make it.


----------



## claydo

dgr932 said:


> Clay,
> As long as you haven't went as far as to create your imaginary friend a facebook account than its still a healthy conversation.
> 
> Naw, homeboy ain't into social Apps....lol.


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) (maybe ~91%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~43%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) (maybe ~22%)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6 (maybe ~51%)
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW (maybe ~39%) 
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude (maybe ~61%)
32) John (minibox) F-150??? (maybe not accepted, MUST ATTEND)
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (maybe ~79%)
34) George (ThreeMan) (maybe ~72%)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee (college student's attempt at SQ)
37) PJ (Rokusek) - 2004 Passat W8
38) Nick (Electrodynamic)
39) Unknown name (cronic)
40) Webster (ragnaroksq)
41) Richard (bose301s)
42) John (jman) maybe (work schedule)

I got Webster on board and Richard you count as a maybe so even with Erin in/out I'm over 40!!!


----------



## ErinH

Yea man... That's quite a lot of folks. Hopefully it's not as cold that day as it has been here the past couple days. 

You guys make sure to take pictures as I have to live vicariously through them. Hopefully I'll see you all at the spring NC meet.


----------



## Darkrider

My Camaro is scheduled to go into the shop on the 16th, and since someone is flying in from California to work on it, I'm not going to reschedule. So, it looks like I'll have to bring the 2008 Saturn Vue (my daily driver) out to the meet. My wife said "why did you want to take the Camaro - you didn't DIY the Camaro...." I told her it's not *just* about the DIY, it's about the demoing of equipment and setups. At any rate, I'll be there in something - probably the Saturn.


----------



## claydo

Awesome Kendal, this is gonna be another big one! Can't wait.


----------



## bertholomey

Darkrider said:


> My Camaro is scheduled to go into the shop on the 16th, and since someone is flying in from California to work on it, I'm not going to reschedule. So, it looks like I'll have to bring the 2008 Saturn Vue (my daily driver) out to the meet. My wife said "why did you want to take the Camaro - you didn't DIY the Camaro...." I told her it's not *just* about the DIY, it's about the demoing of equipment and setups. At any rate, I'll be there in something - probably the Saturn.


Looking forward to seeing you.....and the daily driver


----------



## Slammer

If the weather on the 18th is what is was today, my butt will not get out of the IS. Anyone wanting to listen can climb in but I won't even get out to smoke! Gonna be a great time regardless! Haven't listened to or tuned my car in a month but I will be there with it the way it is. Can't believe the sign up list has grown this long but really, really excited to hear some cars!


----------



## claydo

What Dean, ain't got no tobagan? A lil cold weather ain't never hurt anybody!


----------



## Serieus

Slammer said:


> If the weather on the 18th is what is was today, my butt will not get out of the IS. Anyone wanting to listen can climb in but I won't even get out to smoke! Gonna be a great time regardless! Haven't listened to or tuned my car in a month but I will be there with it the way it is. Can't believe the sign up list has grown this long but really, really excited to hear some cars!


no kidding, cold AND windy. was an arm workout trying to stay in my lane on 77 this morning


----------



## The A Train

kendall aint signed me up yet? well i guess ill be #43!


----------



## DBlevel

I won't be able to make it unless something changes at the last minute and I can get that day off. 

Hpefully I can get the day off in April for that meet.


----------



## bertholomey

DBlevel said:


> I won't be able to make it unless something changes at the last minute and I can get that day off.
> 
> Hpefully I can get the day off in April for that meet.


I hate to hear that my friend - hopefully something might work out last minute. We will take lots of pictures, and you will likely call a couple of us to see what's going on.


----------



## DBlevel

bertholomey said:


> I hate to hear that my friend - hopefully something might work out last minute. We will take lots of pictures, and you will likely call a couple of us to see what's going on.


Thanks Jason hopefully it will!

I still want a demo btw........... 

Wish I could go, looks like a great place. I sure hope someone will take pics!


----------



## Navy Chief

Well I don't know about the rest of you, but seeing that it was 61F I actually got some work done on my truck. I finally got my new center console done (thanks to GLN305), I now have a single Dayton HO15 between the seats. Next weekend for me is tuning, see you guys in a few weeks.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Navy Chief said:


> Well I don't know about the rest of you, but seeing that it was 61F I actually got some work done on my truck. I finally got my new center console done (thanks to GLN305), I now have a single Dayton HO15 between the seats. Next weekend for me is tuning, see you guys in a few weeks.


Yes sir!!! I didn't get car work done (cause I don't have one) but I put up some baseboard and chair rail in our mud room and it was great weather today.

I'm looking forward to seeing your (and everyone else's) ride

IN 2 WEEKS!!!!


----------



## GLN305

Navy Chief said:


> Well I don't know about the rest of you, but seeing that it was 61F I actually got some work done on my truck. I finally got my new center console done (thanks to GLN305), I now have a single Dayton HO15 between the seats. Next weekend for me is tuning, see you guys in a few weeks.


Glad my hard work from my truck can live on in someone else's vehicle, volume is great for the HO15 as well.


----------



## dgr932

Notloudenuf said:


> Yes sir!!! I didn't get car work done (cause I don't have one) but I put up some baseboard and chair rail in our mud room and it was great weather today.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your (and everyone else's) ride
> 
> IN 2 WEEKS!!!!


Kendal, 
That's no excuse. We have plenty of cars that need work done. Mine included. Nice weather + no car = time to work on other peoples cars.

Navy Chief,
Nice work how about an early preview (picture please)?


----------



## Notloudenuf

dgr932 said:


> Kendal,
> That's no excuse. We have plenty of cars that need work done. Mine included. Nice weather + no car = time to work on other peoples cars.


:laugh: Good point! I will post my schedule here from now on. :worried: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## iYota

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Unknown first name (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) maybe?
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim 
15) Drake (The Drake
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe)
18) *Cameron (iYota) 2011 Toyota 4Runner +1*


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) (maybe ~91%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~43%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) (maybe ~22%)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6 (maybe ~51%)
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW (maybe ~39%)
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude (maybe ~61%)
32) John (minibox) F-150??? (maybe not accepted, MUST ATTEND)
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (maybe ~79%)
34) George (ThreeMan) (maybe ~72%)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee (college student's attempt at SQ)
37) PJ (Rokusek) - 2004 Passat W8
38) Nick (Electrodynamic)
39) Unknown name (cronic)
40) Webster (ragnaroksq)
41) Richard (bose301s)
42) John (jman) maybe (work schedule)
43) Adam (The A Train) Civic
44) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner


----------



## iYota

^ lol thanks i messed up that copy and paste


----------



## Darkrider

I'm still planning on coming, but I don't think I'll have a car to demo. My Camaro will be in the shop (unless I can convince them to let me have it for that day) for a huge audio upgrade and I just traded in my daily driver 2008 Saturn Vue for a 2014 Chevy Cruze. I suppose I could bring the Cruze if anyone wants to see/hear a factory 2014 Cruze system 

I have a build in mind for the Cruze, but I'll start a new thread for that.


----------



## Navy Chief

dgr932 said:


> Navy Chief,
> Nice work how about an early preview (picture please)?


Sure,
All the credit goes to GLN305, he built this for his 2013 GMC Sierra but it fit perfectly in my truck with some small modifications.











This was my old set-up, a pair of JL 10W6 V2s in stealthboxes under the seat


----------



## Notloudenuf

We will be using Erin's very well made and eclectic Alabama meet disc for our meet.
THANK YOU ERIN! 

Here is the drop box download link. It's a winrar file so either use Winrar or 7zip to unzip the file.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vwzwx67yh61xp3z/Erins GTG Mix.rar

Here is Erin's write up about how and why he chose the tracks that he did.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2000380-post1.html

We will have a few copies of the CD on hand for those that can't burn one. If you want the tracks on your iPod or flash drive here is your chance to have them ahead of time.

Once again, many MANY thanks to Erin for putting this together and being so gracious to let us use it.


----------



## ErinH

No problem, dude. Hope you guys enjoy. Wish I could make this one, but I'll be seeing you fellas in April!


----------



## Rokusek

Well, I have not kept up on this since it was posted, I have school on Saturdays now from 8am till 1pm... I will not be attending sadly... Damn Education always getting in the way of my fun. 

-PJ

EDITED for you all. 

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight (most likely factory stereo)
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte) (maybe ~91%)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S (maybe ~43%)
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima (50% maybe)
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk) (maybe ~22%)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic currently but may be a 2007 civic by then
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6 (maybe ~51%)
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW (maybe ~39%)
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude (maybe ~61%)
32) John (minibox) F-150??? (maybe not accepted, MUST ATTEND)
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (maybe ~79%)
34) George (ThreeMan) (maybe ~72%)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee (college student's attempt at SQ)
37) Nick (Electrodynamic)
38) Unknown name (cronic)
39) Webster (ragnaroksq)
40) Richard (bose301s)
41) John (jman) maybe (work schedule)
42) Adam (The A Train) Civic
43) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner


----------



## Notloudenuf

Navy Chief said:


>


That is a really cool amp rack. 2 thumbs up


----------



## dgr932

44). My friend Max 
2012 Mustang. Jacksonville SQ in full force!


----------



## Navy Chief

Notloudenuf said:


> That is a really cool amp rack. 2 thumbs up


Thanks, I was trying to make it look like the crates the Phoenix Gold used to ship their amps in. It is actually functional and if you unbolt it you can carry it with all 3 amps in it. I love having 52" of old school class A/B amps hiding behind the seat.


----------



## claydo

I agree, that's one utilitarian looking amp rack, and I can't wait to see it! Times drawing near gentlemen, who's ready?


----------



## claydo

Oh, and Kendal, may I call dibs on a hard copy of Erin's disc? While I haven't tried this one, those zipped files have given me hell in the past. I once tried to get a zipped version of some of the focal discs off of this very site.....they are still on my computer...unplayable. I hope you wont mind holding one for me, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## claydo

And.......holeeeee shiot, 44 freaking people? I don't know how in the hell we are gonna get all those demos in! I wonder what the show rate will be this go round........


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> I agree, that's one utilitarian looking amp rack, and I can't wait to see it! Times drawing near gentlemen, who's ready?


I haven't been in my car for 3 weeks.......no tuning.......so, I'm making my excuses now 



claydo said:


> Oh, and Kendal, may I call dibs on a hard copy of Erin's disc? While I haven't tried this one, those zipped files have given me hell in the past. I once tried to get a zipped version of some of the focal discs off of this very site.....they are still on my computer...unplayable. I hope you wont mind holding one for me, I'd really appreciate it!


I'm the holder of the discs right now.....you will have to bribe me.....not Kendal (how about another copy of that JJ Gray and Mofro )



claydo said:


> And.......holeeeee shiot, 44 freaking people? I don't know how in the hell we are gonna get all those demos in! I wonder what the show rate will be this go round........


We will try not to 'structure' it too much........take a number and rotate at certain intervals......or anything like that  But......we will need to know early on who is leaving early, etc. so folks will have a chance to cycle through a car before it leaves.


----------



## claydo

Sup Jay, can't wait to hang out again. The mofro shouldn't be a problem, consider it done! Just remind me which ones you have....was it lochloosa and country ghetto.....that sounds right.....but let me know. No tuning for three weeks.....ouch, what ya been doing in place of, coz I'd be Jonesin', lol. I'm glad somebody responded, as I'm getting excited and might start up my self conversations again....


----------



## claydo

And on yer last point, it would be cool to know when folks were planning to leave. I missed a lot last meet, due to my excessively long demos, lol. I'm gonna try to shorten my demo track list to 3 tunes, instead of 10!


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Sup Jay, can't wait to hang out again. The mofro shouldn't be a problem, consider it done! Just remind me which ones you have....was it lochloosa and country ghetto.....that sounds right.....but let me know. No tuning for three weeks.....ouch, what ya been doing in place of, coz I'd be Jonesin', lol. I'm glad somebody responded, as I'm getting excited and might start up my self conversations again....


Those are the ones! I let a friend borrow it because he was so impressed with it when we had a demo of it in my car......I got home and realized I didn't rip it yet


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> And.......holeeeee shiot, 44 freaking people? I don't know how in the hell we are gonna get all those demos in! I wonder what the show rate will be this go round........


no joke. I hope the same folks are able to attend the one in the Spring. Hate I'm gonna miss out on this one.


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> And.......holeeeee shiot, 44 freaking people? I don't know how in the hell we are gonna get all those demos in! I wonder what the show rate will be this go round........


I went through the list and counted through the people who I thought would really be able to make it. The over/under is 24. Anyone want to take any bets in "DIYMA rep points" at that number? 



bertholomey said:


> I'm the holder of the discs right now.....you will have to bribe me.....not Kendal (how about another copy of that JJ Gray and Mofro )
> 
> We will try not to 'structure' it too much........take a number and rotate at certain intervals......or anything like that  But......we will need to know early on who is leaving early, etc. so folks will have a chance to cycle through a car before it leaves.


Clay, I'm sure Jason will hook you up with a hard copy of the demo disc. The same rule applies as the fall. "No Name Tag, No Disc" 

We'll treat the demos like the highway, only a suggested speed limit, you can go longer or shorter or just do whatever you want until you get caught.



claydo said:


> And on yer last point, it would be cool to know when folks were planning to leave. I missed a lot last meet, due to my excessively long demos, lol. I'm gonna try to shorten my demo track list to 3 tunes, instead of 10!


Exactly. There were several I didn't even have time to speak to before they left.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> I went through the list and counted through the people who I thought would really be able to make it. The over/under is 24. Anyone want to take any bets in "DIYMA rep points" at that number?
> 
> Clay, I'm sure Jason will hook you up with a hard copy of the demo disc. The same rule applies as the fall. "No Name Tag, No Disc"
> 
> We'll treat the demos like the highway, only a suggested speed limit, you can go longer or shorter or just do whatever you want until you get caught.
> 
> Exactly. There were several I didn't even have time to speak to before they left.


I found a bunch of name tags from the last one, so we should be good there


----------



## Serieus

Notloudenuf said:


> I went through the list and counted through the people who I thought would really be able to make it. The over/under is 24. Anyone want to take any bets in "DIYMA rep points" at that number?


i'll be shocked if you're off by more than 5, i think we usually get about half of what the list says. that's what i remember going by for the last one, at least


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Those are the ones! I let a friend borrow it because he was so impressed with it when we had a demo of it in my car......I got home and realized I didn't rip it yet


Oh snap, I was thinking you wanted more, not the same! I'm glad you clarified! I got ya, same and then some.


----------



## claydo

Serieus said:


> i'll be shocked if you're off by more than 5, i think we usually get about half of what the list says. that's what i remember going by for the last one, at least


I gotta agree, I believe he's close. Here's hoping we're all low!


----------



## ErinH

yea, my experience has typically been about 75% actually show up. So, by that math, you guys will have at least 30.


----------



## claydo

bikinpunk said:


> no joke. I hope the same folks are able to attend the one in the Spring. Hate I'm gonna miss out on this one.


Would love to have ya there, but I guess that'll have to wait till the next one. The turnout was good at the last one, and hopefully will carry through this one and into the spring. You guy's awesome plan for the tuning seminar shouldn't hurt. I can't wait for the firsthand glimpse into someone else's tuning procedures! Ill be interested in seeing if my assanine self derived methods in any way relate to more scientific processes. I'm also curious to see how much tuning with measurement equipment differs from using nothing but my ears.


----------



## claydo

Hey BTW, I think its time to call everyone out on the confirmations. So, come on, lets see em......who's for sure, only 9 days left!


----------



## Navy Chief

Lets try this, put "attending" or "not attending" and what time you plan on leaving. Hope to see everyone in a bit over a week.

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado - attending and staying thru dinner
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
32) John (minibox) F-150
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS
34) George (ThreeMan)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee
37) Nick (Electrodynamic)
38) Unknown name (cronic)
39) Webster (ragnaroksq)
40) Richard (bose301s)
41) John (jman)
42) Adam (The A Train) Civic
43) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner
44) Max (dgr932's friend) 2012 mustang


----------



## bertholomey

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ - attending and staying thru dinner
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado - attending and staying thru dinner
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
32) John (minibox) F-150
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS
34) George (ThreeMan)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee
37) Nick (Electrodynamic)
38) Unknown name (cronic)
39) Webster (ragnaroksq)
40) Richard (bose301s)
41) John (jman)
42) Adam (The A Train) Civic
43) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner
44) Max (dgr932's friend) 2012 mustang


----------



## JSM-FA5

As of now me and a friend are coming. Both of us are off of work. Hopefuly no family issues arise like last time. Looking forward to this!


----------



## JSM-FA5

cronic said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of making the trip down from Morganton. Will there be any hybrid audio speaker systems at this meetup? I ask because I am currently doing an install on my 2014 Subaru STI hatch and am undecided on front stage.


kind of late for this but I have their Imagine's in my car. Only tuning is a 8 band EQ and filters on the amp so they can be improved for sure. Not sure which stage you are considering.


----------



## Serieus

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight - attending and staying thru dinner
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ - attending and staying thru dinner
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado - attending and staying thru dinner
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
32) John (minibox) F-150
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS
34) George (ThreeMan)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee
37) Nick (Electrodynamic)
38) Unknown name (cronic)
39) Webster (ragnaroksq)
40) Richard (bose301s)
41) John (jman)
42) Adam (The A Train) Civic
43) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner
44) Max (dgr932's friend) 2012 mustang


----------



## Navy Chief

JSM-FA5 said:


> As of now me and a friend are coming. Both of us are off of work. Hopefuly no family issues arise like last time. Looking forward to this!


What time will you be staying till, we are trying to figure out who has to leave early to make sure people that want to listen to certain cars can.


----------



## claydo

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight - attending and staying thru dinner
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ - attending and staying thru dinner
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado - attending and staying thru dinner
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt I'll be there.....and staying through dinner.
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
32) John (minibox) F-150
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS
34) George (ThreeMan)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee
37) Nick (Electrodynamic)
38) Unknown name (cronic)
39) Webster (ragnaroksq)
40) Richard (bose301s)
41) John (jman)
42) Adam (The A Train) Civic
43) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner
44) Max (dgr932's friend) 2012 mustang 





good idea chief, glad yer gonna make it out too. I've been wanting to check out your truck for a while!


----------



## JSM-FA5

Navy Chief said:


> What time will you be staying till, we are trying to figure out who has to leave early to make sure people that want to listen to certain cars can.


I'm good to stay through dinner. But I'll have to check with my friend cause he is riding with me.


----------



## GLN305

This is looking like it's gonna be one heckuva meet! I just hope I'm done with my install LOL


----------



## Notloudenuf

Food Suggestions

We are going to eat an early dinner (between 5:30 and 6pm) so I want to have a few snacks available to munch on throughout the day.

Is anyone interested in pitching in?

If anyone needs something substantial for lunch I'll let you know where food places are day of event.

Here is a list of food that I have thought of having:
Chips
Cookies
Trail Mix
Apples
Bananas 
Oranges

I will be providing:
2 cases of bottled water on ice
Canned drinks on ice
12pk Pepsi
12pk Mt. Dew
12 pk Coke

Post what you would be willing to bring.


----------



## req

i was just thinking about making some diyma stickers for everybody if my wife is oK with me using her vinyl. i need to re-cut jason some stuff - so i am going to be playing with it anyway.

thoughts?


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> i was just thinking about making some diyma stickers for everybody if my wife is oK with me using her vinyl. i need to re-cut jason some stuff - so i am going to be playing with it anyway.
> 
> thoughts?


I'd love a sticker. I actually posted about it a few years back. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ar-audio-discussion/55190-diyma-stickers.html

Thanks Andy


----------



## Slammer

Notloudenuf said:


> I'd love a sticker. I actually posted about it a few years back. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ar-audio-discussion/55190-diyma-stickers.html
> 
> Thanks Andy


X2 on the stickers! 

I'm confirming but not likely to stay until dinner (get the kids on the weekends and will be heading home to spend time with them).

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight - attending and staying thru dinner
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ - attending and staying thru dinner
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350 -Confirmed, but late afternoon departure
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado - attending and staying thru dinner
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt I'll be there.....and staying through dinner.
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
32) John (minibox) F-150
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS
34) George (ThreeMan)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee
37) Nick (Electrodynamic)
38) Unknown name (cronic)
39) Webster (ragnaroksq)
40) Richard (bose301s)
41) John (jman)
42) Adam (The A Train) Civic
43) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner
44) Max (dgr932's friend) 2012 mustang


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> Oh, and Kendal, may I call dibs on a hard copy of Erin's disc? While I haven't tried this one, those zipped files have given me hell in the past. I once tried to get a zipped version of some of the focal discs off of this very site.....they are still on my computer...unplayable. I hope you wont mind holding one for me, I'd really appreciate it!


What Clay said.... I've tried three times to burn the disc but apparently keep copying the file to a CD (which won't play). I'm off Sunday and will try again then. No listening in the car until then anyway. If Sunday is a fail, PM me the Paypal addy of whoever is to be bribed for a copy. Uggh!


----------



## The A Train

Geez, i never have time to demo as much as id like; and aint no way i can get to 30 cars! Kendal, you need to setup a speed dating type rotation for everyone!


----------



## The Natural

Kendal, I keep getting an error message when I click on the link for the tracks. I'd be happy to offer a donation for a copy of the disc if I cannot get it to work before next week.

- Paul


----------



## Notloudenuf

Slammer said:


> What Clay said.... I've tried three times to burn the disc but apparently keep copying the file to a CD (which won't play). I'm off Sunday and will try again then. No listening in the car until then anyway. If Sunday is a fail, PM me the Paypal addy of whoever is to be bribed for a copy. Uggh!





The Natural said:


> Kendal, I keep getting an error message when I click on the link for the tracks. I'd be happy to offer a donation for a copy of the disc if I cannot get it to work before next week.
> 
> - Paul


There will be several hard copies of the disc available at the meet.

Anyone that CAN burn a copy probably should though.


----------



## JSM-FA5

I'll try to burn a copy. Where is the link?


----------



## The Natural

JSM-FA5 said:


> I'll try to burn a copy. Where is the link?


https://www.dropbox.com/s/vwzwx67yh61xp3z/Erins GTG Mix.rar


----------



## ErinH

Just unzip that file. All the tracks are in apple lossless so use iTunes to import the tracks and then burn the disc. If you don't have iTunes then you can convert the tracks to another format. But I'd recommend just downloading iTunes, burning the disc and deleting iTunes if you don't want it.


----------



## Slammer

After three attempts, I recruited my 18 year old step-son for help. The format was the issue and Media Player can't convert it. He moved the file to iTunes and converted them. Disc burnt successfully the first time! Try this, if you haven't already. Listening to the disc on the work bench stereo while typing, and can't wait to hear these tracks in the car.


----------



## Notloudenuf

The weather is looking pretty good. It's going to be cool/cold (depending on where you're from) and clear. 

Saturday
Sunny skies. High around 45F. Winds WNW at 10 to 15 mph.

Overall I think its going to be a good day.


----------



## Slammer

Notloudenuf said:


> The weather is looking pretty good. It's going to be cool/cold (depending on where you're from) and clear.
> 
> Saturday
> Sunny skies. High around 45F. Winds WNW at 10 to 15 mph.
> 
> Overall I think its going to be a good day.


Forecast is significantly better than it could be in mid January in NC.......


----------



## ErinH

bikinpunk said:


> Just unzip that file. All the tracks are in apple lossless so use iTunes to import the tracks and then burn the disc. If you don't have iTunes then you can convert the tracks to another format. But I'd recommend just downloading iTunes, burning the disc and deleting iTunes if you don't want it.





Slammer said:


> After three attempts, I recruited my 18 year old step-son for help. The format was the issue and Media Player can't convert it. He moved the file to iTunes and converted them. Disc burnt successfully the first time! Try this, if you haven't already. Listening to the disc on the work bench stereo while typing, and can't wait to hear these tracks in the car.


Indeed. That's what I was saying in my previous post. the files are alac (apple lossless codec), which is an iTunes format, so you'd need iTunes to open them. Or, a program that can convert .alac to .wav/.flac/.mp3/etc.

Glad you got it working. Hope you guys enjoy it! I'll try to bring a new CD to the spring meet.


----------



## Slammer

bikinpunk said:


> Indeed. That's what I was saying in my previous post. the files are alac (apple lossless codec), which is an iTunes format, so you'd need iTunes to open them. Or, a program that can convert .alac to .wav/.flac/.mp3/etc.
> 
> Glad you got it working. Hope you guys enjoy it! I'll try to bring a new CD to the spring meet.


Played the whole disc and already love it, and haven't even put it in the car yet. Should be really good!


----------



## req

ugh itunes.


----------



## Navy Chief

Notloudenuf said:


> The weather is looking pretty good. It's going to be cool/cold (depending on where you're from) and clear.
> 
> Saturday
> Sunny skies. High around 45F. Winds WNW at 10 to 15 mph.
> 
> Overall I think its going to be a good day.


Can I get a list of whose cars have heated seats, those are the cars I intend to demo.


----------



## ErinH

req said:


> ugh itunes.


----------



## claydo

i did it! thanks for the advice on how to make these work! i now have a cd burnt.....well 93 tracks is all i could fit on one......but i have it. thanks erin!


----------



## req

LOL erin 


these are my colors. any requests? i figured i can make about 40 of them?

id rather use less colors, maybe pick two?


----------



## Black Rain

Erin, have been using this to convert any music (flac, mp3, wma, aac, etc.). Its free, you should try it. And its fast and easy.

Free MP3 & WMA Converter 
Its by Koyote Software.


----------



## ErinH

I've already got dBPowerAmp for my PC and XLD for my Mac but thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> these are my colors. any requests? i figured i can make about 40 of them?
> 
> id rather use less colors, maybe pick two?


For me either a red or that dark blue will do. If you run out of that then black.
Then in order :laugh:
Yellow
Orange
Dark Green
Light Green
Turquoise


----------



## JSM-FA5

So where do you guys get all your music? Iv got that list downloading as we speak to burn a disk and noticed its going to take a while! All my stuff downloads way quicker so im guessing Im not getting the best quality tracks.


----------



## JSM-FA5

I cant open it either haha.


----------



## req

*im going to be making these stickers this week. anyone else want one or want to suggest a color? if nobody else wants them, ill only make a hand full instead of 40 of them...*


i spent all day taking my LCD out and repainting it (came out ok, better than the bubbles it had from gas-out filler) and fixing a little issue that cropped up after it got cold where the bezel touched the touchpanel just enough to register. i also added some LED's to the DVD rom slot.

had to take my whole center console and half my dash out... again -_-

hopefully it works when i turn it back on LOL.


----------



## Navy Chief

req said:


> *im going to be making these stickers this week. anyone else want one or want to suggest a color? if nobody else wants them, ill only make a hand full instead of 40 of them...*


Andy, I'll take a pair in black if you have enough.


----------



## decibelle

Andy, I'll take a silver one


----------



## req

i cut about 10 of them in matte black last night when i re-cut jasons stickers. you got two of them navychief 

i dont have silver ally :bigcry:

ill make some more this week though. again, these are the only colors ive got. i will make some in dark blue and red


----------



## naiku

This looks like it will be a great meet... and I have to work all weekend 




req said:


> ill make some more this week though. again, these are the only colors ive got. i will make some in dark blue and red


If you happen to make any white one's, let me how much to ship one up to me. Thanks.


----------



## Darkrider

req said:


> i cut about 10 of them in matte black last night when i re-cut jasons stickers. you got two of them navychief
> 
> i dont have silver ally :bigcry:
> 
> ill make some more this week though. again, these are the only colors ive got. i will make some in dark blue and red


I would love a white one!!! Please!! Will look great on my little white Cruze.


----------



## req

ok ill make some in white haha. maybe ill just do 10 of each blue\red\white (i already have 10 in black), and then a pink one for ally.

and one custom sticker i was asked to do LOL. you know who you are


----------



## Sleeves

I'm definitely in as I've already made arrangements at work to be free that day. It's going to be the only day I'll probably not work the entire month (although we have a precedent of me being put to work in the parking lot in the past) so I intend to enjoy it. 

Our friends at Hybrid Audio have been kind enough to donate a pair of Mirus 6.5" coaxials and a few Hybrid Audio T-shirts that we will be giving away at the event! The T-shirts are like the first Fords: they come in any color, as long as it's black. 


1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – No Car Currently
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight - attending and staying thru dinner
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ - attending and staying thru dinner
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32 - attending and staying through dinner 
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350 -Confirmed, but late afternoon departure
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead) one of 2 cars
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Robert
14) Local Guy Tim
15) Drake (The Drake)
16) Shaun (ike3000)
17) Neil (Neil_J) 2011 Mini Cooper S
18) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
19) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado - attending and staying thru dinner
20) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
21) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
22) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
23) Erin (bikinpunk)
24) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt I'll be there.....and staying through dinner.
25) Casey (casey) 1999 civic
26) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
27) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
28) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
29) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6
30) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
31) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
32) John (minibox) F-150
33) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS
34) George (ThreeMan)
35) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
36) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee
37) Nick (Electrodynamic)
38) Unknown name (cronic)
39) Webster (ragnaroksq)
40) Richard (bose301s)
41) John (jman)
42) Adam (The A Train) Civic
43) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner
44) Max (dgr932's friend) 2012 mustang


----------



## Navy Chief

How does everyone feel about bringing some old gear that they no longer want to this event. I know we all have things in our garage that we don't use, maybe bring a few things and have them in your car to trade. What is everyones thoughts, maybe post what you have up for trade here to let everyone know what you can bring.


----------



## The A Train

Navy Chief said:


> How does everyone feel about adding a small swap meet to this event. I know we all have things in our garage that we don't use, maybe bring a few things and a bit of cash. We could trade or sell things at the meet, just a thought. I'll even volunteer the bed of my truck to display everything, it's carpeted and has a tonneau I can shut if it rains. What is everyones thoughts, I have thick skin so don't be afraid to say its a dumb idea.



Not a bad idea. We all have nick nacks and random unused things that could be of use to someone else. Ill see what i got laying around.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Sleeves said:


> I'm definitely in as I've already made arrangements at work to be free that day. It's going to be the only day I'll probably not work the entire month (although we have a precedent of me being put to work in the parking lot in the past) so I intend to enjoy it.
> 
> Our friends at Hybrid Audio have been kind enough to donate a pair of Mirus 6.5" coaxials and a few Hybrid Audio T-shirts that we will be giving away at the event! The T-shirts are like the first Fords: they come in any color, as long as it's black.


Many thanks to Jeremy here; owner and installer extraordinaire at Master Audio Creations in Kinston, NC for working with Hybrid for a giveaway at this lil 'ol meet of ours.


----------



## claydo

Yes, thanks Jeremy and hybrid! Door prizes rule!


----------



## JSM-FA5

That's awesome. Got to love Hybrid Audio. Would give my left nut to hear that Silvia Scott built.


----------



## claydo

Ok....starting to count it down now....


----------



## Darkrider

The A Train said:


> Not a bad idea. We all have nick nacks and random unused things that could be of use to someone else. Ill see what i got laying around.


Agreed. I think it's a good idea as well.


----------



## req

man. i have my carPC LCD on my workbench amongst a billion wires and tools and my center console\dash is taken apart 0_o

i hope this rain does not keep up... i just need to reassemble and clean but sheesh. im cutting it to the wire lol!


----------



## Serieus

req said:


> man. i have my carPC LCD on my workbench amongst a billion wires and tools and my center console\dash is taken apart 0_o
> 
> i hope this rain does not keep up... i just need to reassemble and clean but sheesh. im cutting it to the wire lol!


hurry hurry! i want to hear the anarchys again and the 18s


----------



## req

Serieus said:


> hurry hurry! i want to hear the anarchys again and the 18s


lol. not that impressive 



i need to spend more time tuning and less time being lazy. i run out of motivation way too easily  ... its hard when there is almost nobody that i am personally friends with that i can get excited with and see more often than once every few months that can get into this hobby like i can. there are a couple of guys 30min~1hr from me - but between kids\jobs\traffic\blah we almost never get together.

my bro and i spent like 4 hours last night putting together a new LED backlight for my carpc and i reinstalled the LCD and repainted the bezel. still not perfect, but better than before i guess. it excites me that he is getting more into it - but he is a gear head first and foremost... so its what it is.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Did somebody say Countdown???
Countdown to Jan 18, 2014 9:30 AM in Raleigh

*When*: Saturday, January 18 from 930 am till whenever you have to leave
eat at Logan’s Roadhouse afterwards 

*Where*: Cliff’s of the Neuse State Park, Seven Springs NC
Cliffs of the Neuse State Park
240 Park Entrance Rd.
Seven Springs, NC 28578 ‎

I will be providing:
2 cases of bottled water on ice
Canned drinks on ice
24pk Pepsi
24pk Mt. Dew
20 pk Coke
Lance crackers
Mix of choc chip, oreo, and pb cookies
Kind bars
Trail mix


----------



## Notloudenuf

This is gonna look like a Claydo post (lol) but here goes.

If anyone needs my number incase you get lost just PM me. 
The place is pretty easy to find and the address shows up well on google earth/google maps
Go past the visitors center and take the next right, follow the road around and you will run into the parking lot we will be in.


----------



## Notloudenuf

(I told ya) 

We will have a Park Ranger assigned to us. The parking lot is huge and I want to stay out of everyone's way, so we will probably gravitate towards the middle of the lot.
The "swap meet" idea is fine but let's not make it look like a "swap meet" They have specific rules against business inside the park without a business permit. This will probably NEVER be an issue but I wanted you guys to be aware.


----------



## Notloudenuf

In addition, the head Park Ranger has been following along with this thread. He had a copy of it printed out when I went in to pay the Special Use Fee. 

We have NEVER had a problem at a meet and i know we won't have any issues this time either. Be sure to look out for joggers and dog walkers. Everybody just be the cool guys I know you are and we will keep on keeping on.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Is anyone coming in Friday night?
Me, my wife, Al, Ally, and probably Jeremy are going to meet for dinner Friday night in Kinston. If you are coming in the night before let me know and you can eat with us.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Also.
Here are our prizes (subs and box not included)


Eats.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Kendal for the info. I didn't want to answer for you concerning the selling of gear, but I agree with you - we are a good group, so there shouldn't be any issues. Al is our security personnel as well, so anyone doing any shenanigans will answer to him.


----------



## chithead

Looking forward to this! Everyone be safe during their drives.


----------



## casey

going to have to pass on this one  working on saturday and my ride bailed. hopefully my car will be ready for the spring gtg


----------



## JSM-FA5

Casey, why don't you drive the 99?


----------



## Notloudenuf

casey said:


> going to have to pass on this one  working on saturday and my ride bailed. hopefully my car will be ready for the spring gtg


I'll take it you forfeit the eating contest? 

Oh, and why don't you just drive your Subaru? :surprised:


----------



## Navy Chief

I feel like I might have been out of line to recommend swapping/trading/selling gear without checking what the park rules were first, it never dawned on me that this type of activity would not be allowed. I think based on it being a new location and the number of cars to listen to we should just delay this idea to a meet in the future. Maybe a future meet at a location that does not have restrictions on these kinds of things. 

Also did i read correctly that the park ranger has been following the thread. Is he a DIYMA guy (or girl) also or did he just come across the thread.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Navy Chief said:


> I feel like I might have been out of line to recommend swapping/trading/selling gear without checking what the park rules were first, it never dawned on me that this type of activity would not be allowed. I think based on it being a new location and the number of cars to listen to we should just delay this idea to a meet in the future. Maybe a future meet at a location that does not have restrictions on these kinds of things.
> 
> Also did i read correctly that the park ranger has been following the thread. Is he a DIYMA guy (or girl) also or did he just come across the thread.


No problem man. Don't think anything of it.

I guess the ranger just did a little google fu while he was looking over my application and found the thread.


----------



## Serieus

Notloudenuf said:


> Is anyone coming in Friday night?
> Me, my wife, Al, Ally, and probably Jeremy are going to meet for dinner Friday night in Kinston. If you are coming in the night before let me know and you can eat with us.


hmmm... that wouldn't be a bad idea, might consider coming up friday to break up the drive. i'll have to see if a hotel is in my budget


----------



## req

just finished putting the dash back together. everything works as described.

now i just have to make it sound good again.... if it ever did 0_o


----------



## claydo

Hey kendal, multiple unanswered posts is my thing, dangit! This is gonna be a great meet, I just get that feeling. I'd also like to say hello to our ranger, if he's reading, and assure him this is a great group of guys.....and a gal, and wouldn't dream of disrupting the daily goings on of the park, and since you're gonna be hanging all day, get you a couple demos in.......who knows you might get hopelessly addicted like us and participate in the next one..........


----------



## claydo

.....and req, get that VW ready dammit. You can join al in making me feel inadequate in the subwoofer category. I've wanted to hear yer car since the idmaxes, and the Alpine combo!


----------



## req

claydo said:


> .....and req, get that VW ready dammit. You can join al in making me feel inadequate in the subwoofer category. I've wanted to hear yer car since the idmaxes, and the Alpine combo!


haha  thanks man. it will be there just for you 



these stickers are kicking my ass lol. so. many. letters.

i feel like i should just cut them - and bring them unpeeled, and each person who wants one can peel them for themselves.

takes about 5~10 minutes to peel each one


----------



## claydo

Lol, cutting them is kind enough.......Peel yer own, ftw!


----------



## Neil_J

I won't be able to make it. See you guys at the next one hopefully


----------



## chithead

Sorry to hear that  Was hoping to check out the Mini. Hopefully next time!


----------



## req

dang! bummer neil. well, it may be an omen - last time was a dangerous ride home!!!

either way, next time then! we will hold you to it


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> either way, next time then! we will hold you to it


^ This.
Hope to see you in the spring.


----------



## Notloudenuf

I'm having to trim a few names.

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – attending; staying through dinner
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight - attending and staying thru dinner
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ - attending and staying thru dinner
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32 - attending and staying through dinner 
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350 -Confirmed, but late afternoon departure
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Tim
14) Drake (The Drake)
15) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
16) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado - attending and staying thru dinner
17) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
18) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
19) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
20) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt I'll be there.....and staying through dinner.
21) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
22) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
23) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
24) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6
25) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
26) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
27) John (minibox) F-150
28) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS
29) George (ThreeMan)
30) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
31) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee
32) Nick (Electrodynamic)
33) Unknown name (cronic)
34) Webster (ragnaroksq)
35) Richard (bose301s)
36) John (jman)
37) Adam (The A Train) Civic
38) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner
39) Max (dgr932's friend) 2012 mustang


----------



## Slammer

Trimming the list to 40 is really VERY impressive, considering there was concern over whether anyone would want to show up to a winter meet in January!

With that said, still awaiting lots of confirmations. And am I the only one not staying for dinner? Jeez! I just may stay, rather than being the only one to drive off early..........


----------



## ike3000

sorry fellas, i won't be able to make it. we're nearing a deadline at work and my manager has "encouraged" us to work this saturday. i need to satisfy my boss if i want to stay employed - you know how it is. 

i'm really bummed. i wanted to hear some of the cars i couldn't get to at the summer gtg. hopefully i'll see ya'll at the spring meet. have fun!!!


----------



## req

my wife and i are making a sort of weekend out of the trip. we will prolly stay for dinner, and then head to some city nearby that she wanted to check out for a mini vacation for sunday\monday.


----------



## bertholomey

Very cool......you are very fortunate that she enjoys hanging out with you and with a bunch of car audio junkies (there you go Al ). She is a lot of fun too and certainly livens things up


----------



## Darkrider

I have some sad news (for me anyway). My Camaro will not be able to make it out to the meet on Saturday. It's in the shop for some substantial audio upgrades. Basically, the only thing that isn't changing is the battery and speakers. I will drive my Cruze, though it is completely stock for the moment. I would have some stuff done in it, but Sonic Electronics has the slowest shipping EVER!!!! Hopefully, I can still get a listen in a couple of cars. I will be staying until the late afternoon. I'll have my younger brother with me - I'm trying to help him understand what a good system sounds like (he's a musician as well).

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – attending; staying through dinner
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight - attending and staying thru dinner
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ - attending and staying thru dinner
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32 - attending and staying through dinner 
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350 -Confirmed, but late afternoon departure
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Tim
14) Drake (The Drake)
15) Hajji (psycle_1) 2006 Nissan Altima
16) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado - attending and staying thru dinner
17) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
18) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
19) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
20) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt I'll be there.....and staying through dinner.
21) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
22) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
23) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
24) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6
25) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
26) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
27) John (minibox) F-150
28) Forrest (Darkrider) + brother John - 2014 Cruze (stock  ) -Confirmed, but late afternoon departure
29) George (ThreeMan)
30) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
31) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee
32) Nick (Electrodynamic)
33) Unknown name (cronic)
34) Webster (ragnaroksq)
35) Richard (bose301s)
36) John (jman)
37) Adam (The A Train) Civic
38) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner
39) Max (dgr932's friend) 2012 mustang


----------



## Neil_J

req said:


> dang! bummer neil. well, it may be an omen - last time was a dangerous ride home!!!


It will take more than a bent rim to keep me from my Diyma NC brethren  January is a busy month for me but I'll make sure I come to the next one.


----------



## psycle_1

Need to take my name off the list as well. I'm playing a show in Greensboro Friday night and driving from Asheville to Greensboro and back, then heading out the next day isn't feasible for me. Hopefully my weekend will be free for the next meet.

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – attending; staying through dinner
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight - attending and staying thru dinner
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ - attending and staying thru dinner
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32 - attending and staying through dinner 
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350 -Confirmed, but late afternoon departure
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Tim
14) Drake (The Drake)
15) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado - attending and staying thru dinner
16) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
17) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
18) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
19) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt I'll be there.....and staying through dinner.
20) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
21) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
22) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
23) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6
24) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
25) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
26) John (minibox) F-150
27) Forrest (Darkrider) + brother John - 2014 Cruze (stock ) -Confirmed, but late afternoon departure
28) George (ThreeMan)
29) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
30) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee
31) Nick (Electrodynamic)
32) Unknown name (cronic)
33) Webster (ragnaroksq)
34) Richard (bose301s)
35) John (jman)
36) Adam (The A Train) Civic
37) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner
38) Max (dgr932's friend) 2012 mustang


----------



## claydo

Man you ****ers are missing out.....lol.


----------



## claydo

Good times await people.....make it happen.


----------



## Slammer

It would appear as though I jinxed the attendance with my comment about what a strong list of attendees we still had last night. Uggh.......... My bad.


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – attending; staying through dinner
2) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight - attending and staying thru dinner
3) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ - attending and staying thru dinner
4) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32 - attending and staying through dinner 
5) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
6) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350 -Confirmed, but late afternoon departure
7) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
9) Daniel (chithead)
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Ally (millerlyte)
12) Local Guy Alton
13) Local Guy Tim
14) Drake (The Drake)
15) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado - attending and staying thru dinner
16) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
17) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
18) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
19) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt I'll be there.....and staying through dinner.
20) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
21) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
22) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
23) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6
24) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
25) Tim (ungo4) Prelude
26) John (minibox) F-150
27) Forrest (Darkrider) + brother John - 2014 Cruze (stock ) -Confirmed, but late afternoon departure
28) George (ThreeMan)
29) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
30) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee
31) Unknown name (cronic)
32) Webster (ragnaroksq)
33) Richard (bose301s)
34) John (jman)
35) Adam (The A Train) Civic
36) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner
37) Max (dgr932's friend) 2012 mustang

Nick had to back out as well.



Slammer said:


> It would appear as though I jinxed the attendance with my comment about what a strong list of attendees we still had last night. Uggh.......... My bad.


:bash: 
It's just the last minute exodus that always happens. Stuff comes up ya know?


----------



## Black Rain

Well I'm still coming. I'll be bringing Dustin with me, along with Max and probably one more local that we are getting in to the SQ tank. So looks like we will still have High 30s. Shoot thats better than a Sanctioned show event.


----------



## req

****. 10 cars is better than some shows i have gone to.

cutting blue stickers right now.

i have 10 black ones, and 6 red ones. ill have 9 blue ones. and im going to cut maybe 15 white ones i think.


----------



## The A Train

So...you can mark me off the list. Not gonna lie, I believe i cracked my engine block during my tuning session bout an hour ago. Ironically i got a letter in the mail a couple weeks ago stating that some 06-09 civics (mine included) have had cracks in the engine block and coolant seeping out. While i was tuning i noticed a rumble. I was concerned because i dont have subs  then a funky odor of burning coolant and steam from my hood. I wish i could say this is a joke


----------



## chithead

Dude... that is the worst news. Give me a ring if you need to vent.

Otherwise I'll just plan on routing through your house on the way and picking you up


----------



## req

that is serious bad news man :'(


----------



## ErinH

The A Train said:


> So...you can mark me off the list. Not gonna lie, I believe i cracked my engine block during my tuning session bout an hour ago. Ironically i got a letter in the mail a couple weeks ago stating that some 06-09 civics (mine included) have had cracks in the engine block and coolant seeping out. While i was tuning i noticed a rumble. I was concerned because i dont have subs  then a funky odor of burning coolant and steam from my hood. I wish i could say this is a joke



I got that same letter. At least we are covered. Go get that stuff fixed and make the Spring meet.


----------



## Notloudenuf

The A Train said:


> So...you can mark me off the list. Not gonna lie, I believe i cracked my engine block during my tuning session bout an hour ago. Ironically i got a letter in the mail a couple weeks ago stating that some 06-09 civics (mine included) have had cracks in the engine block and coolant seeping out. While i was tuning i noticed a rumble. I was concerned because i dont have subs  then a funky odor of burning coolant and steam from my hood. I wish i could say this is a joke


Ouch!!!! That is not good



chithead said:


> Dude... that is the worst news. Give me a ring if you need to vent.
> 
> Otherwise I'll just plan on routing through your house on the way and picking you up


Good deal letting him hitch a ride. You got a work truck don't you Adam? :laugh:


----------



## GLN305

The A Train said:


> So...you can mark me off the list. Not gonna lie, I believe i cracked my engine block during my tuning session bout an hour ago. Ironically i got a letter in the mail a couple weeks ago stating that some 06-09 civics (mine included) have had cracks in the engine block and coolant seeping out. While i was tuning i noticed a rumble. I was concerned because i dont have subs  then a funky odor of burning coolant and steam from my hood. I wish i could say this is a joke


Damn shame man, sorry to hear that. I'm thinking there will be plenty of offers to get you to the meet.


----------



## claydo

Black Rain said:


> Well I'm still coming. I'll be bringing Dustin with me, along with Max and probably one more local that we are getting in to the SQ tank. So looks like we will still have High 30s. Shoot thats better than a Sanctioned show event.


****, there were three cars at the meca n.c. state finals this year........ so this blows most competitions way out if the water!


----------



## Navy Chief

Looks like between 42 and 48 degrees (depending on which site you check) tomorrow. Sunny to partly cloudy but no chance of rain. A bit cold but overall for January not too bad. At least it will be clear and good weather for driving.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Navy Chief said:


> Looks like between 42 and 48 degrees (depending on which site you check) tomorrow. Sunny to partly cloudy but no chance of rain. A bit cold but overall for January not too bad. At least it will be clear and good weather for driving.


Yep. I'm wearing my thermals so I'll be set. There is no heated place at the park except for the restrooms or the visitors center. Visitors center isn't close and who wants to hang around the bathroom???

Everyone be prepared.


----------



## captainobvious

I'd consider that balmy for January! You guys look to have gotten a pretty good day for the meet- have fun!


----------



## decibelle

trouble is on the way! Two hours down, eight more to go. See yall tonight.


----------



## GLN305

millerlyte said:


> trouble is on the way! Two hours down, eight more to go. See yall tonight.


Oh hell, we are in trouble.


----------



## GLN305

I have a doctor's appointment at 11:10, then I'm on my way after that. Hoping this appointment doesn't drag out.


----------



## req

w00t w00t. car is in the shop for a re-inspect and alignment because they failed me for outer tie-rod wear UGH.

hopefully its done by tonight 0_o


im cutting it close...


speaking of cutting. we have like 30 stickers peeled. my wife was kind enough to help out with the stickers. so everyone make sure you thank her for her help and the stickers!

i have a few more white ones that are not peeled yet - so there should be enough for everyone to get at least one


----------



## Darkrider

So I decided yesterday that I couldn't bring a stock car to this meet, so I spent the evening installing some Focal P165 V15's passive in the front. They are on radio power, so not the best, but huge improvement over stock. If UPS gets here soon, I might can get my head unit installed. Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## claydo

millerlyte said:


> trouble is on the way! Two hours down, eight more to go. See yall tonight.


Oh snap......I bet ya'll wont be smilin' like that in four more hours! Be safe, and see ya'll tomorrow..........say, is it big al, little al.......or big ally...lol, nevermind....


----------



## claydo

Damn Glenn...wats that make yer eta? Your gonna be short on demo time!

Good job, darkrider, anything is better than stock!


----------



## Notloudenuf

GLN305 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment at 11:10, then I'm on my way after that. Hoping this appointment doesn't drag out.


I take that to mean you are driving down tonight???

Where are you staying?


----------



## Serieus

think i might be out of this one  books for the semester took all my gas money.


----------



## claydo

Notloudenuf said:


> I take that to mean you are driving down tonight???
> 
> Where are you staying?



Oh.....****, duh....I've been up way too long......


----------



## claydo

Serieus said:


> think i might be out of this one  books for the semester took all my gas money.


Hate to hear that Chris, them damn books are way over priced...


----------



## Serieus

claydo said:


> Hate to hear that Chris, them damn books are way over priced...


ended up at $800, usually budget $500 for it


----------



## chithead

Forester's got three unoccupied seats if anyone needs a ride from the Concord/Kannapolis/China Grove area!!!


----------



## GLN305

I have arrived, trip was trouble free and pleasant. Anyone doing anything tonight?


----------



## dgr932

I'm just ready to kick this things off. :blush:
Does anyone else feel like a child on Christmas Eve, or is it just me?


----------



## Navy Chief

I'm leaving at 0600 tomorrow, ETA should be right at 0930. 

GLN305, Which way did you go?

req, did you want to caravan down there? Call me if you do.

For anyone planning on competing in MECA this year, I have the draft 2014 rule book with me if anyone wants to read it and provide input. The plan is to have it final this weekend, but I need some pics of good a-pillars with tweeters or mids. If anyone potentially wants to have a pic of their a-pillars in the 2014 rule book let me know so I can snap some pictures with a tape measure to use for reference.


----------



## GLN305

Navy Chief said:


> I'm leaving at 0600 tomorrow, ETA should be right at 0930.
> 
> GLN305, Which way did you go?
> 
> req, did you want to caravan down there? Call me if you do.
> 
> For anyone planning on competing in MECA this year, I have the draft 2014 rule book with me if anyone wants to read it and provide input. The plan is to have it final this weekend, but I need some pics of good a-pillars with tweeters or mids. If anyone potentially wants to have a pic of their a-pillars in the 2014 rule book let me know so I can snap some pictures with a tape measure to use for reference.


I followed Google Maps shortest route. Lots of state highways, but easy to follow. I can't recall the highways, was just enjoying the drive LOL


----------



## req

Navy Chief said:


> I'm leaving at 0600 tomorrow, ETA should be right at 0930.
> 
> GLN305, Which way did you go?
> 
> req, did you want to caravan down there? Call me if you do.
> 
> For anyone planning on competing in MECA this year, I have the draft 2014 rule book with me if anyone wants to read it and provide input. The plan is to have it final this weekend, but I need some pics of good a-pillars with tweeters or mids. If anyone potentially wants to have a pic of their a-pillars in the 2014 rule book let me know so I can snap some pictures with a tape measure to use for reference.



we are leaving at like 6am. be there around 930~1030 depending on traffic. about to go to bed honestly. this has me going on 58 West to 95 South at emporia straight to the park. says 3 hours and 33 minutes. we are just going to do that - it would be out of the way for both of us too meet along the way.

ill just see you there 

off to pack and then go to bed lol. see you all tomorrow, and we have a bunch of stickers.


----------



## Slammer

Mapquest had me taking 540 to 64, and then 95 to 795, then something else to something..... Think I'm just gonna roll highway 70 until I hit 111 and then ride that to the park. May take a little longer but will give me time to make some "distracted driving" final adjustments. I will need them because I spent ZERO time in the car this week. Long story..... Wife cleaned it out tonight and I have my CDs, digital camera and extra packs of Marlboro Red's ready (extra in case Clay runs out). If I pass a Dunkin Donuts on the way, I thought I would snag a couple boxes of coffee? On that note, are there any snacks, drinks, etc that still need to be brought?


----------



## Navy Chief

req said:


> we are leaving at like 6am. be there around 930~1030 depending on traffic. about to go to bed honestly. this has me going on 58 West to 95 South at emporia straight to the park. says 3 hours and 33 minutes. we are just going to do that - it would be out of the way for both of us too meet along the way.
> 
> ill just see you there
> 
> off to pack and then go to bed lol. see you all tomorrow, and we have a bunch of stickers.


About the same plan that I have, maybe well find each on 58.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Slammer said:


> Mapquest had me taking 540 to 64, and then 95 to 795, then something else to something..... Think I'm just gonna roll highway 70 until I hit 111 and then ride that to the park. May take a little longer but will give me time to make some "distracted driving" final adjustments. I will need them because I spent ZERO time in the car this week. Long story..... Wife cleaned it out tonight and I have my CDs, digital camera and extra packs of Marlboro Red's ready (extra in case Clay runs out). If I pass a Dunkin Donuts on the way, I thought I would snag a couple boxes of coffee? On that note, are there any snacks, drinks, etc that still need to be brought?


I would recommend 70 to 111 for you. The other seems ridiculous... 

I'm not a coffee drinker but I know almost everyone else is so that would be great for you to pick up some coffee.....and cups

I have pepsi, mt dew, coke, water and a big bag of snacks. If anyone wants anything else please bring it on.


----------



## Slammer

Navy Chief said:


> About the same plan that I have, maybe well find each on 58.


Mark, my wife is from "the beach" and her mother still lives in Norfolk (apparently pronounced Nawfuk if you are local). I've been up there enough to assure you that the roads should be smooth sailing once you hit the NC line. Worst streets and highways I've ever seen are in the "757". I drive the IS quite slowly when we visit and worry constantly that my exhaust is gonna bottom out whenever I'm up there! Be safe and take your time. Can't wait to hear your truck! The Outlaw has me intrigued. I've got some quite rare PG stuff that I am gonna sell for a friend in the business and should have mentioned it before now, but not going to bring anything tomorrow to keep us "under the ranger radar". I will tell anyone interested at the meet though.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Just had a great dinner with 4 of our forum members. I really enjoyed hanging out with you all.

Everybody be safe driving down tomorrow. We will see you when you get there!


----------



## GLN305

Notloudenuf said:


> Just had a great dinner with 4 of our forum members. I really enjoyed hanging out with you all.
> 
> Everybody be safe driving down tomorrow. We will see you when you get there!


Great time at dinner, great peeps. That place was excellent and the company rocked. I can't wait for tomorrow, the meet and dinner is gonna be epic methinks.


----------



## ErinH

Did Al do a striptease!? He said that was for me only!




You fellas have fun. Take pictures for us who couldn't make it, please.


----------



## ungo4

Kinda last minute but I'm not going to be able to make it tomorrow. Some personal issues came up that I need to take care of. I hope everything goes well tomorrow and everyone makes it there and back home safe. Listen to some cars for me guys. I should be at the spring meet. 

Tim


----------



## req

Slammer said:


> Mark, my wife is from "the beach" and her mother still lives in Norfolk (apparently pronounced Nawfuk if you are local). I've been up there enough to assure you that the roads should be smooth sailing once you hit the NC line. Worst streets and highways I've ever seen are in the "757". I drive the IS quite slowly when we visit and worry constantly that my exhaust is gonna bottom out whenever I'm up there! Be safe and take your time. Can't wait to hear your truck! The Outlaw has me intrigued. I've got some quite rare PG stuff that I am gonna sell for a friend in the business and should have mentioned it before now, but not going to bring anything tomorrow to keep us "under the ranger radar". I will tell anyone interested at the meet though.


well next time you are at the beach let us know 



glad dinner was good 

leaving now!


----------



## tintbox

in route!


----------



## dgr932

Tim,
Don't worry I'm sure you will make the next one.
Dustin



ungo4 said:


> Kinda last minute but I'm not going to be able to make it tomorrow. Some personal issues came up that I need to take care of. I hope everything goes well tomorrow and everyone makes it there and back home safe. Listen to some cars for me guys. I should be at the spring meet.
> 
> Tim


----------



## Notloudenuf

I'm up, eating cereal, need to finish putting stuff in the car.

I'm leaving here at 8:30 and should be at the park by 9:00 or 9:10.

See you all in a few hours!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Final List???
1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – attending; staying through dinner
2) Jason (Bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ - attending and staying thru dinner
3) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2004 VW R32 - attending and staying through dinner 
4) Andy (REQ) 2003 VW GTi
5) Dean (Slammer) '06 Lexus IS350 -Confirmed, but late afternoon departure
6) Dustin (dgr932) 1995 Nissan 240sx
7) Juan (Black Rain) Kia Sorento
8) Daniel (chithead)
9) Russell (DBlevel)
10) Ally (millerlyte)
11) Local Guy Tim
12) Drake (The Drake)
13) Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 Chevy Silverado - attending and staying thru dinner
14) Mike (Velozity) 2008 Big Tree
15) Paul (The Natural) 1999 Grand Caravan
16) Jacob (JSM-FA5) 2007 Civic Si
17) Clay (claydo) 09 cobalt I'll be there.....and staying through dinner.
18) Mike (tintbox) 2010 Scion xB
19) James (jpf150) Ford F-150
20) Glenn (GLN305) 13 Scion xB
21) Jeremy (gtsdohcvvtli) 2003 Mazda 6
22) Ben (TheBetterMethod) 05 Subaru OBW
23) John (minibox) F-150
24) Forrest (Darkrider) + brother John - 2014 Cruze (stock ) -Confirmed, but late afternoon departure
25) George (ThreeMan)
26) Al (bannedbigAl) Toaster
27) Will (TheMayer) - 2001 Jeep Cherokee28) Unknown name (cronic)
28) Webster (ragnaroksq)
29) Richard (bose301s)
30) John (jman)
31) Cameron (iYota) 2011 4Runner
32) Max (dgr932's friend) 2012 mustang


----------



## Slammer

Rolling out now. Gonna be tardy as usual, but I'll be there shortly.


----------



## claydo

Not as late as me Dean......dammit broke a grill last night...trying to get a new one on.....ill be late, but I WILL get there dammit!


----------



## Serieus

have fun guys. was going to ride up with Daniel in the forester, but my training got moved from yesterday to today - and my mom called with some potentially bad news, so I figured it'd be best to go visit them for a bit and then head to work.

take lots of pictures!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> Did Al do a striptease!? He said that was for me only!


There's a visual I could have done without! Hope y'all had a good time and look forward to pics.


----------



## dgr932

Thanks to everyone who made this possible. Also I had a great time listening to all the cars and trucks. Angel, Max and I really enjoyed your company. I cannot wait until we do it again.


Dustin


----------



## req

GLN305 said:


> just give it to me, plain and dry.


-diyma dinner time


----------



## Slammer

First off, the GTG was a LOT of fun and I would like to thank Kendal for putting it all together. The park was very nice and we had more than enough room for the cars. Everyone at this meet was great. This was my second time attending a meet and everyone was great at both. Very friendly, cool and quite helpful with the constructive criticism. I did better this time than I did at the first, and I'm thankful for that. I hate that I didn't get to stay for dinner and that I didn't listen to more cars. I was pleased that more people wanted to hear my car this time around but that may have been just to get out of the cold? 

I took some pics and will post them but have to admit that I did the same thing I did at the fall meet. I got all excited once I started listening and talking, and forgot about the camera in my pocket. Clay, I hate I didn't get to hear your pods again and REALLY wanted you to hear mine so that you could compare it to my demo in the fall. Still working on it, but that will never change. Thanks again guys for a great event and a bangin way to spend a Saturday, even if I did want to set something on fire to stay warm. Ha!

Took this one on the drive in. Note the temp? We talked about the fact that we weren't gonna see 50 degrees once we got there, but who knew we wouldn't even see 40?



SQ meet necessities..... Smokes, lighter, CDs, phone (for when my ass misses Hwy 111). Cell phone charger not pictured.



Took this one because I thought it was funny, not realizing I had missed my turn 20 miles back. Ended up back at the LaGrange exit 45 minutes later to take the back way to Seven Springs. 



My baby. Wife has gotten used to me having more pics of the car than I do of her. 



Turnout was double this. I failed to take a pic of the cars that were parked on the left.



The Chief's Outlaw and Bandits!



Love the exhaust coming out of the bed, before the rear wheel. Didn't notice this until the second walk around the truck.



And undoubtedly the most photographed trunk of the day.... REQ's Mosconis and suspended 18s. Well done, sir!



And a nice pic of the lake, just over the hill from the parking lot.


----------



## Slammer

Sent some of my cell phone pics to my PhotoBucket, so gonna give Big Al some love.

The "Toaster".



HUGE props to REQ and "REQ's Wife" for the special sticker for Al!



And yes, Al can fit in a Lexus IS350! And you folks will have to ask him about the rainbow that seems to follow him. I'm not gonna venture a guess or even go there.


----------



## JSM-FA5

Looks like a great turn out! I had started my car this morning letting it warm up to head out. went back inside to grab a drink for the road and my dad told me he had missed something at work. So i ended up having to work all day. Dont think I have ever been so pissed while at work. But like always, Make plans and I end up not being able to follow up. Hopefully Murphy's law wont keep me from the next event.


----------



## decibelle

req said:


> -diyma dinner time


Don't forget, all nine inches.


----------



## The Drake

Great meet, everyone made this a memorable meet. Thanks so much Kendal for putting this all together! 

I just wanna say one last thing: BOOM! in the middle of the night


----------



## Slammer

Thesis/Pillar envy pic. And I was delighted to upgrade to the Milles about the same time Jason went with the Thesis tweets and did the sick A pillar install? Uggh... Okay, I'm done....



I am still convinced that better tweeter placement will improve my stage depth and imaging but this will take some work to get right.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I laughed at the sticker on the Element, they fell out of my recliner at the rainbow.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

millerlyte said:


> Don't forget, all nine inches.


Umm.......

Hey Ally your avatar reminds me of my dog liking coffee. We don't give him more than a taste though. He's basically a 16lb Chihuahua


----------



## decibelle

Great meet yall. I haven't laughed so much in along time (Glenn ). Thanks to everyone who was able to make it. Wasn't sure if I was going to show up to the next NC meet, but after this, I'm seriously reconsidering. 


Actually got to demo most of the cars today, which is easy when I don't have mine. I was impressed, to say the least. Shoutout to Andy for helping me discover just how many songs had some seriously low bass that I never knew about! It's really a shame I live so far away from most of you, but it was so great to see you all again, and meet a few new faces. 



While I didn't take any pics of the meet itself (there were plenty of others with real cameras who did), the drive up here was interesting. A grand total of 11 1/2 hours! Al and I spent most of the time singing to 80s disco music. Bee Gees, KC& the Sunshine Band, you name it! We saw some shi... stuff.

Lucky for him, Al was in the passenger seat at the time 


:rockon:


Some highway we were on in podunk NC, for about 20 miles, had random private lots (houses) with one or two headstones by the road. Some houses had their own cemetery for grandma and grandpa. Most of them, especially the lone graves weren't even fenced in like this one. Just...chillin by the side of the road.


WTF, North Carolina?!



And Since Al is asleep...


----------



## Slammer

Gotta fess up. I gave Al my Jamiroquai CD after letting him sample the strong mid-bass from track 6. Set the disc on the console, burned side up which is what created rainbow.....


----------



## Slammer

Do NOT hate on the rural side of NC!Love the Saturday Night Fever soundtrack with Al behind the wheel though! Ride home is most often more fun than the ride to the meet.


----------



## bertholomey

It was a great meet - thank you Kendal for putting everything together - and thank you guys for showing up in the middle of January! The SQ love is strong here!

Well, I guess it was my turn.....Casey hit a deer after one of my meets, and Neil and Chuck both hit small logs in the road after NC meets. 

I had the privilege of hitting the biggest fox I have ever seen. It took out my passenger side fog lamp and separated the front quarter panel. The crappy thing was (that got my panties in a twist.....shout out to Carly) is I was just about to start downshifting to exit off the freeway  Well, here I come State Farm. I'll post pics of the meet tomorrow.


----------



## GLN305

req said:


> -diyma dinner time


Damn, you sure don't waste any time LOL


----------



## GLN305

bertholomey said:


> It was a great meet - thank you Kendal for putting everything together - and thank you guys for showing up in the middle of January! The SQ love is strong here!
> 
> Well, I guess it was my turn.....Casey hit a deer after one of my meets, and Neil and Chuck both hit small logs in the road after NC meets.
> 
> I had the privilege of hitting the biggest fox I have ever seen. It took out my passenger side fog lamp and separated the front quarter panel. The crappy thing was (that got my panties in a twist.....shout out to Carly) is I was just about to start downshifting to exit off the freeway  Well, here I come State Farm. I'll post pics of the meet tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that man, good thing it's nothing catastrophic. It's really nothing to get your PANTIES in a twist about! 

Great sounding car man, I really enjoyed the demo and company. I can't wait for the next meet.


----------



## GLN305

Kendal, you put together an awesome meet. I had a great time, heard some great cars and it didn't end after the park. I was listening to Jeremy and Clay's car in the parking lot of Logan's Roadhouse well after everyone left. This has got to happen again!!


----------



## bertholomey

BTW - For those who weren't able to make it to this meet or didn't get to hear all of the cars you wanted to hear or if you are already jonesin' for the next one..........here is the link for the Spring meet that will happen on the 26th of April

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nc-meet-26-april-2014-near-greensboro-nc.html

After further reflection, the 'thing' I hit may have been a coyote......it was certainly gray and it appeared to be larger than a fox. Well, it did a number on the front end, but at least it was a deer......which could roll up the hood and into the cabin 

I took these pics after pulling into a gas station last night.





































It would appear that the entire front nose piece / spoiler may be replaced....the troubling thing is the bent out part in the fender edge right above the tire....could be entire front quarter panel as well...... We will see how good my insurance is.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Slammer said:


> Do NOT hate on the rural side of NC!Love the Saturday Night Fever soundtrack with Al behind the wheel though! Ride home is most often more fun than the ride to the meet.


Kinda reminds me of Arkansas. That cemetery reminds me of the family cemetery where my family is buried and where I'll eventually be buried. In a family cemetery you can be buried anywhere you want and that area that isn't fenced in happened to be the place they chose. Maybe those lone graves are the start of a whole string of them like what's behind the fence. Ours was recently expanded for future generations and fenced in later after purchase. The mostly unoccupied area in the picture will likely get fenced in too at some point.

Al singing behind the wheel is beyond classic.


----------



## bertholomey

GLN305 said:


> Damn, you sure don't waste any time LOL



He posted that during dinner ?


----------



## GLN305

bertholomey said:


> He posted that during dinner ?


LMAO, I gotta brush up on my smartass comments so I can compete with Andy, he's quick witted. Just wait.....hehe


----------



## tintbox

Damn it bro. Sorry to see the car like that. At least your okay. It great catching up with you. See ya in the spring.

Great time yesterday!


----------



## Sleeves

bertholomey said:


> I had the privilege of hitting the biggest fox I have ever seen. It took out my passenger side fog lamp and separated the front quarter panel.


That sucks Jason, hopefully State Farm will handle it expeditiously for you and have her good as new.

The burning question on my mind is: Did it happen to SAY anything you might have caught?

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## req

lol this thread is awesome 

we made it to wilmington last night. decided to make the 1.5 hour drive despite the time. wake up and be at our destination!

ill post a bit more later, but carly and i had an awesome time with you all!! i wish i got to demo more systems - but every time i got out of my car somone else wanted to listen  ... ill try and put a better tune on it for next time :worried:

glad you werent hurt jason, it sucks to hear this keeps happening!!

i hope everyone got home safe! we are headded out on the town.



this thread made me laugh so hard. carly said to watch your language hahah!


----------



## ErinH

Sorry to hear the news, Jason. At least it wasn't a bear. 

I'm gonna be pretty scared when it comes time for your meet in April. You guys have way too much after-meet drama with mammals. Lol.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Here is the final count and list of names. I called 24 earlier in the thread and had counted 24 yesterday but going through the list and counting last night I realized I had forgotten 1 name so there was actually 25 people and 20 total cars.

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
2) Jason (Bertholomey) 
3) Jeremy (Sleeves) 
4) Andy (REQ) 
5) Dean (Slammer)
6) Dustin (dgr932)
7) Juan (Black Rain)
8) Daniel (chithead)
9) Ally (millerlyte)
10) Local Guy Tim
11) Drake (The Drake)
12) Mark (Navy Chief)
13) Paul (The Natural)
14) Clay (claydo)
15) Mike (tintbox)
16) Glenn (GLN305)
17) Forrest (Darkrider)
18) Al (bannedbigAl)
19) Webster (ragnaroksq)
20) Max (dgr932's friend)
21) Angel (dgr932's friend)
22) Richard (fullergoku)
23) Paul’s Brother
24) Carly (Andy’s wife)
25) John (Forrest’s brother)


----------



## Notloudenuf

Here are a few of my pictures. Jason has a lot more so hopefully he will find time soon to post his as well.
People rolling in early and grabbing some Slammer supplied coffee and donuts (thanks Dean)


The lineup


----------



## Notloudenuf

Group shot

Carly with her new hat

A local friend Tim stopped by after work

Daniel post demo

Andy's carPC

The remote


----------



## Notloudenuf

Dinner time




Derp no fries for you!



Jeremy (sleeves) at the end of the night

The departure


----------



## Notloudenuf

And apparently toilet paper theivery has been a problem at the park because.....


----------



## Navy Chief

millerlyte said:


> Great meet yall. I haven't laughed so much in along time (Glenn ). Thanks to everyone who was able to make it. Wasn't sure if I was going to show up to the next NC meet, but after this, I'm seriously reconsidering.
> 
> Actually got to demo most of the cars today, which is easy when I don't have mine. I was impressed, to say the least. Shoutout to Andy for helping me discover just how many songs had some seriously low bass that I never knew about! It's really a shame I live so far away from most of you, but it was so great to see you all again, and meet a few new faces.


Ally, great to finally meet you, hopefully next time I'll get to listen to your car. I wanted to tell you that I really appreciated the small tweaks that you recommended when listening to my truck. I finally had to chance to listen to it on the way home and it's the best my truck has ever sounded. I find it very impressive the ability that you have to hear small changes in frequency and it really helped me out. I'm sure you hear better than me because your a woman, because we all know women can hear better (especially pregnant ones, lol).



bertholomey said:


> It was a great meet - thank you Kendal for putting everything together - and thank you guys for showing up in the middle of January! The SQ love is strong here!
> 
> I had the privilege of hitting the biggest fox I have ever seen. It took out my passenger side fog lamp and separated the front quarter panel.





GLN305 said:


> Kendal, you put together an awesome meet. I had a great time, heard some great cars and it didn't end after the park. This has got to happen again!


I agree with both Glenn and Jason, thanks Kendal for putting this together. And since the SQ showing here is so strong I think more meets are definitely in order. I think Andy, Glenn and myself might have to put something together in our area. I think the NC guys need a break from putting together events.

Sorry to hear about the BRZ Jason, however this sound like a prime opportunity for upgrades. I am sure somebody makes a really nice front spoiler for you car. Did you at least go get the fox so you can make a hat out of him.


----------



## casey

looks like a good time! hate i missed it, stuck at work (and here today as well) but I will not be missing the spring meet. 

sucks the brz got hit, i dont think youll need a fender replacement though, that should be able to be pulled. could have been worse for sure.


----------



## Serieus

sounds like you guys had a really good time, really nice turn out too! wish i could've made it. sorry to hear about your car jason, hopefully insurance takes care of you.


----------



## chithead

Was it a fox? Or could it have been a fuzzy pumpkin?

Very sorry to hear about that Mr. Jason  Was so exciting to finally hear the BRZ this time. Your vehicles constantly set the bar, and then raise it higher each time. 

Got to hear Jeremy's car as well. What can you say except, wow. It's just, wow. 

And of course Glenn's xB. His install skills, and Ground Zero's wonderful quality, it is a perfect match up for sure.

Juan's install with the CDT widerange is a huge jump in the right direction. Those guys are really stepping up the game and it's always a pleasure to hang out with them each meet. 

Thank you to Kendall for putting this meet together, and to Al and Ally for their all day drive up this way, and to Clay and Andy and Carly and Mark and Mike for their driving al the way down as well. 

Sorry for no pictures this time, checked the camera battery last night and it showed full, went to snap a picture of the BRZ, and it flashed to recharge? Boooo...


----------



## Dougie

Hey, Paul's brother here! I had a great time, met some good down to earth folks with some really great systems! Like to thank everyone for being so friendly and forthcoming! No egos or attitudes whatsoever! I left inspired, and wishing I could afford rip out my factory stuff today! Nice to see some 18's are being utilized in these cars! 

Jason, sorry to hear about the BRZ frontend! The build thread on that car is great!

Al, thanks for the Freebies!

Kendal, great meet! Thank you for the open invite, and the warm reception!


----------



## bertholomey

I finally got a few minutes to upload my pics from the meet. Again, thanks guys for the kind words about the coyote strike (I'm pretty sure that is what it was). We will see how it all plays out tomorrow. On to the photos

Something very cool being explained here - I was giving Webster a demo and thought I would shoot some candid shots.




























Our fearless leader










Juan checking out Richard's trunk










Discussing said trunk










A good portion of the cars



















Mike's Tintbox XB










Had to get Drake's car in the line up





























Very nice venue!




























Artsy / Fartsy shot - I thought it was interesting that I could see the reflection of the speaker in the windshield - probably the only one that would










Glenn's cockpit (I could just imagine some of the comments that could be made here)



















Hatch










Morel 9's!



















Don't how it happened, but Ally seemed to always be facing away from me when I went to take a shot. 



















The Supply Truck! This is what happens when you haven't installed a system yet 




























Prizes! Richard was the big winner with the Hybrid kids










A couple more happy winners










Jeremy's beautiful R32




























What its about!




























Lots of this happened during the meet :roll eyes:



















A bit of a lowered stance










And I'll leave you with that.......pre-collision shot. 

Again, one of the most enjoyable Get Togethers I have participated in. Thanks again to Kendal for organizing, Jeremy, Hybrid, and Al for sponsoring the door prizes, and to Erin for the mix disc.


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks Kendall for putting it together l I had great time as always. Its always great to get together with a group of people that enjoy and have the passion to achieve sonic nirvana. 

Daniel thanks for the demo and your thoughts on my CDTs. 
Mark you have a great sounding truck. 
Drake, Andy, Ally, BigAl, Glenn, Forrester and everyone else it was great to finally meet. Maybe we can hangout more at the next meet.

And Jason it wad great to see you again. Finally got to hear the BRZ and wow!!! Well im glad to see that you are ok though, and glad its only cosmetics that was damaged. 

And for everone that was unable to make it, hope to see y'all at the next meet.


----------



## decibelle

bertholomey said:


> Glenn's cockpit (I could just imagine some of the comments that could be made here)


:laugh: (Probably thinking some of said comments) Great pics, man! Sorry (?) for being oblivious to your glamour shots. We did get one today, though, on the way back....


My booster seat, at long last! Sponsored by...








[/URL][/IMG]




Also, courtesy of our good friend and my pilot/copilot today, our official group shot, everyone included.





So I arrived back home at 7pm tonight. Do I win?


----------



## bertholomey

Love the booster seat - reminds me of the one that Mrs. Papasin had built recently ☺

Also love that pic of the photoshopped Clay. To bad we couldn't get one with the black beanie ?


----------



## fullergoku

Note to self I'm not going to mention COCKPIT!!! roflmao 
glad you'll made it back safe!!


----------



## Notloudenuf

I wanted to thank everyone for coming out to my very first time hosting a meet. I really like to hang out with all of you and it's a shame that most of you live so far away.

Stuff I learned.
1) I'll probably need to put up a sign at the turn seeing as how a lot of you didn't see the map I posted.  
2) I will pick a warmer day next time. brrrr
3) I will ban all animals from the highways during the ride home
4) I will insist that reservations CAN be made at the restaurant I call
5) I'll buy about half of the drinks and snacks I did this time
6) I'll do this again 

I had a chance to talk with our Park Ranger right before we left and let her know that I was grateful for the park letting our little club use it for the day. She said that we were no trouble and we were welcome back any time. Thanks to all of you for making it easy on them too.

I had a blast with all of you. I was getting a little worried at dinner. I was afraid it was going to put an asterisk on an otherwise great day. Looking back on it I'm glad dinner lasted 2 hours because that was 2 extra hours I got to spend with my friends.

Thanks again for coming and I'm looking forward to seeing all of you again real soon.


----------



## claydo

Oh. My. God. Someone remind me to never miss another group photo! Great meet kendal, I had a blast.......even if I missed half of it. Enjoyed hanging out in the cold and listening to the cars, and getting to spend time with fellow stereo freaks is the best. Heard some excellent cars, and met some familiar posters for the first time. Dean, I hate I didn't get to hear your updates, I was looking forward to seeing your changes. Jason, sorry the brz was this years victim, better machine than man, I'm sure it'll patch up just fine. Many thanks to Glenn and Jeremy, who let me make up for my tardiness in the Logan's parking lot, hanging out bs'n and exchanging demos! Jeremy stayed around till after midnight, with a 5am wake-up call coming.......all in all a killer day. Finally, major props to the road warriors al and ally, you guys' travel time garners great respect, and it was great to hang again!


----------



## captainobvious

Navy Chief said:


> I agree with both Glenn and Jason, thanks Kendal for putting this together. And since the SQ showing here is so strong I think more meets are definitely in order. I think Andy, Glenn and myself might have to put something *together in our area*. I think the NC guys need a break from putting together events.


This^^

Would be great to have something in between the awesome southern (NC) group and us guys in the Northeast. VA is a nice compromise and leaves it a manageable drive. Although then we miss out on the Alabama crowd 


.


----------



## dgr932

captainobvious said:


> This^^
> 
> Would be great to have something in between the awesome southern (NC) group and us guys in the Northeast. VA is a nice compromise and leaves it a manageable drive. Although then we miss out on the Alabama crowd
> 
> 
> .


I agree Steve. Wish you were there! It does sounds like a nice compromise save losing the Alabama crowd. They are awesome folks.


----------



## captainobvious

Looks like it was a great time. I'm really looking forward to the spring meet and I should have some really nice updates in the Mazda for that one. I hope those of you with the longer drives will still make the trek for April. It's great to be able to do the BBQ and spend some time out of the cars as well to get to know each other and for those of us that have met- to catch up.


----------



## strakele

Looks like a fun one. Wish I could have made it.


----------



## claydo

Would have been nice to have had you guys there! Hope i get another chance to hang out and exchange demos with both of you!


----------



## Darkrider

So I thought my Zuki had died and didn't get a chance to swap amps out until this afternoon. So I put in an Alpine 3566 and it was doing the same thing the Zuki was (cutting off like it was going into protect, but no protect light, just like it was shutting down). Turns out it was the remote wire. Moved the remote wire to the MS-8 and used the MS-8 to turn the amps on and all is working fine now. Never had an issue with remote wires like that before.... oh well.

*Had an awesome, awesome time. Met some fantastic people, and heard some cars that really impressed me (Daniel must be hiding a DSP somewhere....). Can't wait for the next one.*


----------



## mohanty

strakele said:


> Looks like a fun one. Wish I could have made it.


X2 on that. Hopefully next time I am in NC, will be able to make it to one of the meets.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> As I posted in the North Alabama thread, Erin graciously provided me with a stack of discs that he made for that meet. So these will be available for the folks that show up for this meet.  Thanks Erin!


If anyone is interested in one of our meet discs I have 5 left over. 
The first 5 people to PM me their address will receive one.


----------



## The Natural

Kendal, you've got a message...since I never got the test tracks to burn correctly. Thanks

BTW...I was thinking last night...is it possible that, by default, I had the best sounding two channel system at the meet? One two channel amp, six speakers, and passive crossovers. LOL I hope to start getting some big boy equipment soon if money allows.

Thanks to everyone...we had fun and definitely will try to make future events!


----------



## GLN305

Anyone who had the chance to hear my car, please hit up my build thread in the Ground Zero forum and let Scott and Brandon know what you thought. Thanks!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ln305s-2013-scion-xb-ground-zero-build-5.html

I appreciate you taking the time to listen to my setup, I am wide open for feedback since my left ear was mostly clogged up and you guys were the first to actually "hear" my setup. I did all the tuning by RTA and dB meter, all 45 minutes of it LOL


----------



## TheMayer

I really hate I missed out on this meet, I was fully committed to coming but I ruined a control arm on my Jeep so I wasn't able to make the drive. I'll be at the next one!


----------

